# WebOliver chef du 01 Style, c'est obligé.



## Foguenne (31 Mars 2004)

Après ça, cher membre du 01 Style, il me semble difficile de garder 'sieur Amok chef de notre groupe. 
WebOliver qui nous a révélé la vrai nature de ce chef de pacotille me semble la personne toute désignée pour le remplacer.

Je m'incline donc devant vous, WebOliver, et je propose que le triste Amok soit enfermé pendant 10 jours en compagnie de Macki, son fidèle lieutenant.


----------



## Foguenne (31 Mars 2004)

Damned, ils sont déjà deux dans cette confrérie des Flamoks.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


















On est pas dans la merde.


----------



## macelene (31 Mars 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Damned, ils sont déjà deux dans cette confrérie des Flamoks.
> 
> 
> 
> ...






*Et dire que ça risque de se reproduire  !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








*


----------



## macinside (31 Mars 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> *Et dire que ça risque de se reproduire  !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



je veux même pas y pensez


----------



## Anonyme (1 Avril 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Après ça, cher membre du 01 Style, il me semble difficile de garder 'sieur Amok chef de notre groupe.
> WebOliver qui nous a révélé la vrai nature de ce chef de pacotille me semble la personne toute désignée pour le remplacer.
> 
> Je m'incline donc devant vous, WebOliver, et je propose que le triste Amok soit enfermé pendant 10 jours en compagnie de Macki, son fidèle lieutenant.



_Lettre confidentielle adressée à M. le Premier ministre._

Monsieur le Premier ministre,

Permettez-moi tout dabord de vous adresser mes plus vives félicitations à loccasion de votre nomination. Je sais que dans la période troublée que vient de traverser le 01 Style, beaucoup se sont empressés de réclamer votre démission. Aussi, je rends grâce au Président de la République de navoir pas cédé aux pressions diverses qui se sont manifestées à cette occasion, et je salue le choix quil fit en vous nommant à nouveau dans les fonctions qui sont les vôtres. Il apparaît clairement aujourdhui que vous êtes le seul à même de conduire aux destinées de notre nation et de mener à bien les diverses réformes nécessaires à la modernisation de lÉtat.

À lheure où fait rage la fronde menée par Monsieur Paul Foguenne, votre opposant de toujours, je vous prie de croire Monsieur le Premier ministre en lassurance de mon indéfectible soutien. Il ne sera pas dit que ma voix vous aura manqué et que la confiance que vous avez bien voulu placer dans ma personne sera trahie. Jamais les corporatismes ennemis du progrès ne nous feront reculer ; jamais nous ne céderons à la prétendue voix populaire hissée du caniveau par des médias complaisants. Sil le faut, la force publique assurera la stabilité de notre république.

*Vive le 01 Style ! Vive nous ! Ça va chier ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## Foguenne (1 Avril 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> je veux même pas y pensez



Nous devons réagir, le temps joue contre nous. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Mackie, tu serras notre vigile. Bombardes les deux Flamok de M.P. histoire de les retarder.


----------



## macinside (1 Avril 2004)

désolé, je touche pas a ces trucs la


----------



## Foguenne (1 Avril 2004)

Le vil DocEvil n'a pas tardé à réagir, c'était prévisible.
Malgré le choix du peuple, Amok, qui est en réalité un ignoble Flamok a été reconduit dans ses fonctions.
GottFerdom, c'est intolérable.
Le temps des palabres est révolu, grâce à notre nouveau leader WebOliver, nous retrouverons les chemins de la puissance et de la gloire. 

GottFerdom, GottFerdom les flamoks, on s'en bat la bidoche !


----------



## Foguenne (1 Avril 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> désolé, je touche pas a ces trucs la



Bon, c'est vrai que tu es meilleur dans le rôle de bannisseur.
Choisi ton camps mais réfléchi, l'axe du mal, c'est mal.


----------



## WebOliver (1 Avril 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Après ça, cher membre du 01 Style, il me semble difficile de garder 'sieur Amok chef de notre groupe.
> WebOliver qui nous a révélé la vrai nature de ce chef de pacotille me semble la personne toute désignée pour le remplacer.
> 
> Je m'incline donc devant vous, WebOliver, et je propose que le triste Amok soit enfermé pendant 10 jours en compagnie de Macki, son fidèle lieutenant.



J'accepte la nomination... Paul, tu seras mon second et tu jouiras des mêmes droits que moi. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Allons guerroyer mes amis, la victoire est proche. Elle nous est promise... Jouvencelles de MacGe, nous arrivons pour vous délivrer des atroceries de la confrérie des Flamok.

Z'en avant.


----------



## Anonyme (1 Avril 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> grâce à notre nouveau leader WebOliver



C'est vrai qu'il a fière allure le leader charismatique !

Non, Foguenne, non ! L'Amok ne cédera jamais ! J'en mettrais mes _[Censuré par Finn_Atlas]_ à couper ! Les deux !


----------



## Finn_Atlas (1 Avril 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> _[Censuré par Finn_Atlas]_



Il focntionne vraiment bien ce bot 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



C'est pas de la camelote qu'il m'a refilé Mackie ! Et tout ca échangé contre une place au 63 style


----------



## Anonyme (1 Avril 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> _[Censuré par Finn_Atlas]_



C'est curieux cette phobie des mains qu'il a le Finn...


----------



## Foguenne (1 Avril 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> J'accepte la nomination... Paul, tu seras mon second et tu jouiras des mêmes droits que moi.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Très cher WebOliver, cher élu du peuple,
Votre message me remplit d'espoir. 
Le combat que nous allons mené n'est pas facile mais grâce à Dieu (pas le doc, le vrai) nous écraserons les Flamoks et nous pourrons à nouveau nous rouler dans l'herbe verte.


----------



## Anonyme (1 Avril 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> cher élu du peuple



Mouhahahahahahaha ! (Et je pèse mes mots.)



			
				Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> pas le doc, le vrai



Mécréant ! Saloupiaud ! M'en vais t'apprendre moi ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







_P.S. : Tu devrais avoir honte de lancer des threads pareils au moment où je pars au lit !_


----------



## Foguenne (1 Avril 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> _P.S. : Tu devrais avoir honte de lancer des threads pareils au moment où je pars au lit !_



Héhé, je me doutais que fourbe comme vous êtes, vous ne pourriez pas résister.


----------



## Foguenne (1 Avril 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> C'est vrai qu'il a fière allure le leader charismatique !



Attention, la désinformation commence.
Ils vont bientôt nous trouver des armes de Floodaison massive.


----------



## WebOliver (1 Avril 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Très cher WebOliver, cher élu du peuple,
> Votre message me remplit d'espoir.
> Le combat que nous allons mené n'est pas facile mais grâce à Dieu (pas le doc, le vrai) nous écraserons les Flamoks et nous pourrons à nouveau nous rouler dans l'herbe verte.



Cher second,

Non seulement nous vaincrons, mais nous aurons avec nous la bénédiction de la population macgéenne qui nous acclamera pour nous avoir délivré du joug de la confrérie des Flamoks.

Désormais le salut se fera en mettant deux doigts en V, la bouche en coup de poule. Nous appellerons la Sainte-Popol-Attitude. Que dieu la bénisse en ce jour de gloire.

Buvons, buvons mes amis.


----------



## Foguenne (1 Avril 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Buvons, buvons mes amis.



Vous êtes merveilleux cher Président.
Je bois vos paroles. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Je m'en vais pour quelques heures. 
Restons sur nos gardes.


----------



## Bilbo (1 Avril 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> C'est vrai qu'il a fière allure le leader charismatique !



Manifestement, on ne détrône pas l'Amok comme ça. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













			
				WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> nous aurons avec nous la bénédiction de la population macgéenne qui nous acclamera pour nous avoir délivré du joug de la confrérie des Flamoks.



Pour ce qui est de ma bénédiction, il va falloir attendre encore un peu. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Pour l'instant je compte les points et je me marre. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










À+


----------



## WebOliver (1 Avril 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Vous êtes merveilleux cher Président.
> Je bois vos paroles.
> 
> 
> ...



Je me retire également cher Second. Je bois pour ma part votre houblon, offert si gracieusement par vous-même, Saint-Paul, saint personnage.

Gude Naigt.


----------



## benjamin (1 Avril 2004)

Ça parle, ça parle, mais c'est même pas foutu d'être premier sur Google


----------



## Bilbo (1 Avril 2004)

benjamin a dit:
			
		

> Ça parle, ça parle, mais c'est même pas foutu d'être premier sur Google














 MDR 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Alors, WebOlivier, vas-tu laisser passer un tel outrage ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







À+


----------



## Foguenne (1 Avril 2004)

benjamin a dit:
			
		

> Ça parle, ça parle, mais c'est même pas foutu d'être premier sur Google



A noté l'excellente 4 ième place d'un sujet ô combien mythique.


----------



## Finn_Atlas (1 Avril 2004)

A noter que Saint benjamin et Atlas sont troisième eux


----------



## Amok (1 Avril 2004)

Un Belge et un Suisse, alcooliques de surcroit! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 C'est le coup d'état le plus grotesque des cinq derniers siècles!

Bien, bien. Les lances torpilles sont prets. Le temps d'armer le Gribouille, DocEvil, fidèle parmi les fidèle, à vous la manoeuvre. Barre à gauche : ils ne sont pas difficiles à exploser, les deux ahuris! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 D'autant que l'un porte un bonnet ridicule qui se repère même par une nuit sans lune....Le deuxième qui gesticule comme un dératé est simple à eliminer: il suffit de viser au milieu des lunettes jaunes


----------



## Foguenne (1 Avril 2004)

Mr FlatAmok, nous ne pourrons acceptés la moindre provocations.
Nous vous conseillons une petit passage dans un salon de toilettage pour Flatuleux, peut-être en reviendrez-vous à de plus justes réflexions.






Vous avez mauvaise mine, c'est clair. Nous avons plus pitié de vous que peur.
Vous avez été un grand président mais cette époque est révolue.


----------



## Amok (1 Avril 2004)

Bien bien... Et peut-on passer en revue vos troupes, binome de généraux de pacotille, Ténias de papier?


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (1 Avril 2004)

(Je profite du climat propice pour signaler que la MacGameZone est à votre disposition pour tout armement, du plus léger au plus lourd, conventionnel ou moins, hache, bâton de mage, bâton de berger, dragon miniature, Mackie géant... 
Un rabais est négocialbe pour les bons clients, nous déclinons cependant toute responsabilité en cas d'utilisation abusive de nos MiniGrib' en kit (on n'a pas encore réussi à cloner l'original, mais les recherches sont prometteuses...))


----------



## Finn_Atlas (1 Avril 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Un Belge et un Suisse, alcooliques de surcroit!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



surtout un 1er avril


----------



## Anonyme (1 Avril 2004)

*Photographie officielle du gouvernement Amok III*






STYLENSTAAD (Reuters)  À l'issue du Conseil des ministres de ce matin, les membres du gouvernement "Amok III" ont posé pour la traditionnelle photo de famille, en l'absence du Président de la République qui s'était envolé quelques minutes plus tôt pour le Bélouchistan. Interrogé sur les récents événements et sur la fronde menée par ses opposants, le chef du Gouvernement, tendu, s'est refusé à tout commentaire. On sait néanmoins de sources bien informées que le Gouvernement s'apprête à répondre aux attaques qui se sont multipliées ces derniers jours. Au sujet de la tentative de prise du pouvoir par Monsieur Olivier Web, le Premier ministre aurait confié à des proches : "Qu'il y vienne ce con-là ! Je vais le pendre par les _[Finn_Atlas est passé ici.]_ !"

_Sur la photo, le Premier ministre est entouré par messieurs de Hocqueville et Bouille (en gris), ministres d'État. On reconnaît également monsieur Lebowsky, sous-secrétaire d'État à l'Action humanitaire en faveur des pays du Bénélux._


----------



## Bilbo (1 Avril 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> On reconnaît également monsieur Lebowsky, sous-secrétaire d'État à l'Action humanitaire en faveur des pays du Bénélux.


J'en connais qui diront que c'est « une erreur de casting ». 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













À+


----------



## thebiglebowsky (1 Avril 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> _On reconnaît également monsieur Lebowsky, sous-secrétaire d'État à l'Action humanitaire en faveur des pays du Bénélux._


Précision :
Je tiens à préciser que je ne suis pas "sous-secrétaire d'Etat", mais bien sous LE secrétaire d'Etat !!! ... ce cochon de mes deux a profité du fait que j'étais en état d'infériorité notoire (en train de lacer mes godasses), pour me renverser sur la moquette et tenter de perpétrer un acte que la décence m'oblige à taire en ces lieux...
Il fallait que ce fusse dit !!!


----------



## gribouille (1 Avril 2004)




----------



## Anonyme (1 Avril 2004)

*Retranscription de l'appel de monsieur le Premier ministre à la Nation, radiodiffusé le jeudi 1er avril 2004.*

« Les chefs qui, depuis de nombreuses années, sont à la tête des armées de notre république, ont formé un gouvernement. Ce gouvernement, alléguant la défaite de nos armées, s'est mis en rapport avec l'ennemi pour cesser le combat.

Certes, nous avons été, nous sommes, submergés par la force mécanique, terrestre et aérienne, de l'ennemi. Infiniment plus que leur nombre, ce sont les chars, les avions, la tactique des WebOlivistes qui nous font reculer. Ce sont les chars, les avions, la tactique des WebOlivistes qui ont surpris nos chefs au point de les amener là où ils en sont aujourd'hui. Mais le dernier mot est-il dit ? L'espérance doit-elle disparaître ? La défaite est-elle définitive ? Non ! Croyez-moi, moi qui vous parle en connaissance de cause et vous dis que rien n'est perdu pour le 01 Style. Les mêmes moyens qui nous ont vaincus peuvent faire venir un jour la victoire.

Car le 01 Style n'est pas seul ! Il n'est pas seul ! Il n'est pas seul ! Il a un vaste Empire derrière lui. Il peut faire bloc avec l'Empire bélouchistanais qui tient la mer et continue la lutte. Il peut, comme le Bélouchistan, utiliser sans limites l'immense industrie de la Syldavie.

Cette guerre n'est pas limitée au territoire malheureux de notre pays. Cette guerre n'est pas tranchée par la bataille du 01 Style. Cette guerre est une guerre mondiale. Toutes les fautes, tous les retards, toutes les souffrances, n'empêchent pas qu'il y a, dans l'univers, tous les moyens nécessaires pour écraser un jour nos ennemis. Foudroyés aujourd'hui par la force mécanique, nous pourrons vaincre dans l'avenir par une force mécanique supérieure. Le destin du monde est là.

Moi, le Premier ministre Amok, actuellement à Maubeuge, j'invite les officiers et les soldats stylandais qui se trouvent en territoire bélouchistanais ou qui viendraient à s'y trouver, avec leurs armes ou sans leurs armes, j'invite les ingénieurs et les ouvriers spécialistes des industries d'armement qui se trouvent en territoire bélouchistanais ou qui viendraient à s'y trouver, à se mettre en rapport avec moi.

*Quoi qu'il arrive, la flamme de la résistance stylandaise ne doit pas s'éteindre et ne s'éteindra pas.*

Demain, comme aujourd'hui, je parlerai à Radio Groove Maubeuge.»


----------



## TibomonG4 (1 Avril 2004)




----------



## macinside (1 Avril 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> *Photographie officielle du gouvernement Amok III*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



scuzez, je suis arrivé en retard pour la photo


----------



## Foguenne (1 Avril 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> scuzez, je suis arrivé en retard pour la photo



Tu rejoins donc ce groupe de malfaisant.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Cela ne m'étonne pas, tu as toujours été sensible aux discours paternaliste de Flamok et de son acolyte Doc Evil (surnommé, Doc à la langue bien pendue ou Doc aux yeux plus gros que le ventre.)

Je pense que nous pourrons vous annoncez bientôt le recrutement d'un homme de choc.

Tremblez pauvres bougres, votre fin de règne est proche.


----------



## TibomonG4 (1 Avril 2004)

Le fourbe Foguenne fomente la discorde


----------



## macelene (1 Avril 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> *Photographie officielle du gouvernement Amok III*















  Mais une fois de plus manque Le Sexe Fort !!!


----------



## Foguenne (1 Avril 2004)

Macelène, notre cher Président WebOliver 1er vient de m'avertir qu'il vous nommait ministre de la défense.
Nous espérons que nous pourrons vous comptez parmi nos membres. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Madame la Ministre, nous vous souhaitons une bonne soirée.


----------



## WebOliver (1 Avril 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Macelène, notre cher Président WebOliver 1er vient de m'avertir qu'il vous nommait ministre de la défense.
> Nous espérons que nous pourrons vous comptez parmi nos membres.
> 
> 
> ...



Exact, exact.

Chère Macelene,

J'ai fait part à mon second de mon désir de vous nommer Ministre de la Défense. Vous entrez en fonction immédiatement.

Je retourne à mon labeur mes amis... Je co mpte sur vous.


----------



## macelene (2 Avril 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Macelène, notre cher Président WebOliver 1er vient de m'avertir qu'il vous nommait ministre de la défense.
> Nous espérons que nous pourrons vous comptez parmi nos membres.
> 
> 
> ...













			
				WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Exact, exact.
> Chère Macelene,
> J'ai fait part à mon second de mon désir de vous nommer Ministre de la Défense. Vous entrez en fonction immédiatement.











 Ben je vais avoir du travail 




*Bon!! mais alors me faut des acolytes de taille !!!! * en espèrant que votre choix sera le mien


----------



## WebOliver (2 Avril 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> (...)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Vos candidatures seront les miennes très chère ministre. Mon second, Paul, et moi-même privilégieront, il va de soit, les candidatures féminines.

Vous avez donc carte blanche, chère Macelene.


----------



## Amok (2 Avril 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Je pense que nous pourrons vous annoncez bientôt le recrutement d'un homme de choc.



1/ Nous exigerons la preuve qu'il s'agit bien d'un homme.
2/ Il devra faire la preuve qu'il est de choc.
3/ Merde à celui qui lira.


----------



## nato kino (2 Avril 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> *Quoi qu'il arrive, la flamme de la résistance stylandaise ne doit pas s'éteindre et ne s'éteindra pas.*



_dum dum dum..._
« La pizza est décongelée »... je répète...« La pizza est décongelée»
...
« Le cidre de la concierge sera débouchée »... je répète...« Le cidre de la concierge sera débouchée »
...
« Les carottes du Roussillon se lévent aux aurores »...Je répète...« Les carottes du Roussillon se lévent aux aurores »
...
_dum dum dum..._


----------



## Amok (2 Avril 2004)

Si la grandeur et le rayonnement de notre Stylandie n'étaient pas en jeu, je dois toutefois avouer que c'est avec un plaisir non dissimulé que je scotcherais au-dessus des cheminées centrifugeuses à ondes bivalvaires de Stylandie (merveilles de notre technologie) le nouveau portrait officiel du gouvernement. 







Mes chers compatriotes, imaginez le poids que notre belle région aurait aux réunions de l'OFU (Organisation des Forums Unis), lors des assemblées extraordinaires! 

N'oubliez pas que sous notre gouvernement (toujours en place) les forums MacG sont tout de même passés de 0 à plus de 11000 membres (plus ou moins mous, et plus ou moins longs) en moins de 5 ans, propulsant notre magnifique pays au pinacle de cette portion d'univers. Aujourd'hui, la Stylandie peut frapper du pied sur la table et déposer des excréments de fosses nasales sur les fauteuils de cuir des instances internationales sans que quiconque n'ôse lui faire la moindre remarque. 

Nous avons ouvert notre gouvernement aux populations les plus primaires: TheBig est là pour le prouver. Fort de ce métissage, nos travaux dans toutes les disciplines, reconnus urbi et orbi imposent le respect.

1999: le premier Stylan sur la lune (Stylantonaute Gribouille), immédiatement annexée et devenue "province sélénite de la Stylandie", Prix Nobel (littérature, économie, chimie et travail manuel) pour le Doc Evil, Nomination de Macàl'interieur au poste d'ambassadeur au pays du soleil levant, de l'adjudant Bengilli à la défense et à la condition féminine (aucune armée ne résiste à nos bataillons composés uniquement de belles stylandaises qui, gardant leur honneur en toute circonstance n'ont jamais eu à tirer un seul coup pour rétablir l'ordre), Mey Kwei Lu distribué gracieusement (et à discrétion) à tous les enfants des écoles pour le goûter, réouverture des maisons closes qui par la force des choses prirent le nom de "maisons ouvertes", en accès libre sur simple présentation de la carte d'identité, distributions d'aspirateurs à gazouillis thermo-ondulatoires, adoption de la loi indiquant que tout condamné à mort doit auparavant avoir droit a une cure dans une ville d'eau , dissolution de l'assemblée en cas de pluie ... 

Inutile de continuer. Mes chers compatriotes (et surtout mes chères compatriotesses), vous n'ignorez pas que ce gouvernement, depuis sa prise de pouvoir par la force des troncs communs (sans apostrophe), a fait entrer le soleil dans chaque foyer et rendu le bonheur à nos animaux domestiques. je compte donc sur vous pour faire votre la belle phrase qui nous porte aux sommets (chantez avec moi) : Quoi qu'il arrive, la flamme de la résistance stylandaise ne doit pas s'éteindre et ne s'éteindra pas. 
Votre majesté.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (2 Avril 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Nous avons ouvert notre gouvernement aux populations les plus primaires: TheBig est là pour le prouver.


Ouais ! C'est vrai !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ... j'atteste sans réserves !!!
Quand je suis entré dans le Gouvernement, on m'a dit : "Big, tu n'es rien et tu pars de rien ... au moins on ne pourra rien te reprocher si t'arrives aussi à rien !!!"
Pas à pas, j'ai gravi tous les échelons de la hiérarchie, ce qui m'a permis de repeindre à l'aise le fronton de notre Maison du Peuple qui culmine à 18 mètres...
S'il est une qualité que je cultive en plus de mon cana, c'est bien la reconnaissance ... et je suis prêt à mourir corps et bien pour notre cause ... (s'il ne pleut pas, bien entendu !).
Et comme nous sommes plus que vingt, jamais nous ne serons vingt culs ... la postérité nous attend ... ne soyons pas en retard !!!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (2 Avril 2004)

Et surtout n'oublions jamais l'adage que "c'est en suçant que l'on devient sangsue" ... je sais, à première vue, ça semble obscur, mais un de ces libidineux se reconnaîtra bien dans le tas !!! J'ai dit !


----------



## Anonyme (2 Avril 2004)

_C'est pas sympa de vous amuser sans moi, les copains ! J'ai du boulot moi !_








Vive la Stylandie libre !


----------



## Amok (2 Avril 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Et comme nous sommes plus que vingt, jamais nous ne serons vingt culs ... la postérité nous attend ... ne soyons pas en retard !!!



Mon brave, mon fidèle, mon bon Big, apaise tes craintes. Que ta douleur soit sage et se tienne plus tranquille: les télégrammes affluent du monde entier par tube. Je viens d'ailleurs d'ouvrir à l'instant celui du chef de gouvernement de la Slidosévie exterieure qui m'assure de son soutien.

_Très cher chef du gouvernement, votre majesté, et si j'osais : cher ami*

Je tiens en ces heures douloureuses à vous assurer du soutien entier de la Slidosévie et met à votre disposition l'ensemble de mon armée pour mettre à bas la rebellion inique. En cet instant même, les cyclotorpeurs à pédales débrayables, les aloufissoirs à rodoïds compensés et les avioniques à limopétoires pliables embarquent de nos ports pour rejoindre vos frontières. Les pleins sont faits et les clés de contact sont sous les pare-soleil.

(bla bla bla)

Espérant que cette modeste aide vous sera d'une utilité,

Avec mes plus profonds respects,

Salabamar Lavino._


----------



## Bilbo (2 Avril 2004)

J'ai cru remarquer que les dissidents ne se manifestaient que la nuit et un pauvre manant comme moi s'interroge : est-ce dû au décalage horaire avec la Belgique et la Suisse, s'agit-il de technique de guérilla, ou plus simplement les insurgés sont-ils des pleutres ? Je pose la question. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	















À+


----------



## thebiglebowsky (2 Avril 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Mon brave, mon fidèle, mon bon Big, apaise tes craintes. Que ta douleur soit sage et se tienne plus tranquille


Le temps de seller Detroie, mon fidèle cheval, et j'arrive pour le carthage ... enfin ... carnage, vous m'aurez compris !!!


----------



## Amok (2 Avril 2004)

Bilbo a dit:
			
		

> J'ai cru remarquer que les dissidents ne se manifestaient que la nuit et un pauvre manant comme moi s'interroge : est-ce dû au décalage horaire avec la Belgique et la Suisse, s'agit-il de technique de guérilla, ou plus simplement les insurgés sont-ils des pleutres ? Je pose la question.



C'est ce que l'on appelle : "faire une rebellion au noir".


----------



## thebiglebowsky (2 Avril 2004)

Bilbo a dit:
			
		

> ou plus simplement les insurgés sont-ils des pleutres ?


...des pleutres mâtinés de lâches !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



(je sais que dire "mâtinés" alors qu'ils ne sortent que la nuit est un peu incohérent ... mais la violence et la vengeance obscurcissent ma raison... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




).
ô Maître, ô Président, laisse-moi les abrutir de conneries infâmes, laisse-moi les saoûler de calembours douteux, laisse-moi les submerger de gnagnanneries jusqu'à ce qu'ils rendent gorge et te fassent allégeance...


----------



## Amok (2 Avril 2004)

*Stylandie Libre, vendredi 2 avril 2004* 

* Stylandie : Coup fatal pour la rebellion  *






_A l'heure où l'ensemble du monde libre assure de son soutien le gouvernement Stylandais, la rebellion déjà moribonde semble de plus en plus mal en point. On apprend de source sûre que les arrestations se multiplient. Sur notre photographie, quelques rebelles qui sentent déjà sous leurs paumes la paille humide des cachots.
Point important, le petit à gauche semble être un personnage clé de l'infamie: il s'agirait du responsable des communications. Si l'information est confirmée, la bande de rats infâmes serait coupée de sa base, sans possibilité de transmettre la moindre organisation, considérant qu' il y en eu une un jour. pour l'heure, les deux meneurs seraient cernés dans une sanisette du centre ville ou ils s'adonnaient à des pratiques fortement réprouvées par la morale alors que leurs maigres troupes se rendaient au combat._


----------



## TibomonG4 (2 Avril 2004)

Besoin d'un coup de patte?


----------



## thebiglebowsky (2 Avril 2004)

En plus, ce belge infâme, meneur de la rébellion qui n'en porte que le nom (Pfffft ... Pfffftt ... j'ai voulu cracher par terre, mais j'ai sali mon écran ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




), est en fait un traître à sa patrie !!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Acculé (avec un A !) dans sa sanisette, au lieu de chanter l'hymne national belge (Pays d'honneur ô Belgique ô patrie... etc... etc...), on l'a entendu marmonner la marseillaise : "Arlon enfants de la patrie etc... etc..."


----------



## thebiglebowsky (2 Avril 2004)

Fan inconditionnel de Dallas, il n'a pourtant pas hésité à changer de chaîne les sangsues Ellen à son triste sort !!!


----------



## TibomonG4 (2 Avril 2004)

Et pour cause ils ont eu l'audace de remplacer le whisky par de la bière... belge en plus...


----------



## Amok (2 Avril 2004)

*Stylandie Libre 2 Avril 2004* 

*La rebellion en déroute!*

_ Au terme d'une charge glorieuse, l'adjudant Bengilli, chef de nos armées vient de prendre le malhodorant et pitoyable bastion dans lequel s'étaient réfugiés les deux simples d'esprit qui pensaient prendre le pouvoir au lieu d'aller bosser. Nous saluons ici l'héroïsme de BigLebo, bléssé au cours de l'attaque dans une partie intime de son auguste anatomie, et qui fit preuve d'un courage forcant l'admiration de nos troupes.

Se voyant cernés, les deux fourbes n'hésitèrent pas à s'enfuir par les canalisations, laissant sur place la preuve évidente de leur précipitation (notre photo). BigLebo emporté par sa fougue et voulant les poursuivre s'accrocha un testicule dans la poignée de porte. Aux médecins se précipitant pour lui apporter les premiers secours, il cria: "laissez tomber, il y a belle lurette qu'elle m'encombrait plutôt qu'aut'chose". Notre président et néanmoins roi se rendit immédiatement a son chevet pour l'assurer de son amitié: le testicule récupéré dans la niche d'un chien vient de rejoindre le musée Stylandais. Les écoliers pourront dorénavant vénérer ce symbole patriotique et formolé.






_


----------



## thebiglebowsky (2 Avril 2004)

En tant que valeureux Samouraï ayant payé de sa personne et fait montre de bravoure face à l'ennemi, je sollicite des plus hautes autorités de l'Etat, l'autorisation de modifier mon patronyme de "thebiglebowsky" en "Nennaküne" ... pour qu'à jamais l'on se souvienne de ce jour glorieux ...!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



ps : si quelqu'un avait l'amabilité d'aller décrocher "l'autre" de la poignée de porte, ça ferait moins désordre ... merci !


----------



## TibomonG4 (2 Avril 2004)

Le président peut être assuré de mon indéfectible soutien dans sa lutte  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 J'ai une grande expérience de maquisard et de chasseur de rats


----------



## thebiglebowsky (2 Avril 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Le président peut être assuré de mon indéfectible soutien


Si c'est celui-là, serait bien bête de refuser !!!!


----------



## TibomonG4 (2 Avril 2004)

L'aspect quelque peu "négligé" de la chose cela va de "soie"  n'en étant que plus effcicace


----------



## Amok (2 Avril 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> En tant que valeureux Samouraï ayant payé de sa personne et fait montre de bravoure face à l'ennemi, je sollicite des plus hautes autorités de l'Etat, l'autorisation de modifier mon patronyme de "thebiglebowsky" en "Nennaküne" ... pour qu'à jamais l'on se souvienne de ce jour glorieux ...



La pays reconnaissant n'a rien à refuser à un héros. La 2 avril vient d'être déclaré "Fête nationale -feriée- de notre beau pays, et apparaitra désormais dans le calendrier sous l'appellation : "Saint testiculos, BigLeb Honorabilis".

_L'adjudant Bengilli vient de faire son rapport. Ce qu'il narre fait frissoner l'ensemble du gouvernement, imaginant les résultats si la rebellion avait réussi son affreux coup d'état.

Ne voulant pas détruire inutilement un chalet d'aisance de la république royale, notre chef des armées -qui chacun le sait a l'oreille musicale- prit sur lui le fait d'écouter à la porte du lieu où les renseignements situaient les rebelles. Ce qu'il entendit lui fit dresser les cheveux sur la tête. Le Foguenne, se voyant déjà vainqueur et laissant s'épancher ses plus bas instincts sucurait à son comparse "fume c'est du Belge". Jetant un oeil par le trou de la serrure, Notre généralissime adjudant n'en crut pas ses rétines. Bien que l'angle de vision fut restreint, il apercu le fourbe, coiffé de son bonnet, les machoires crispées et l'oeil exorbité, qui épongeait de sa manche un filet de salive lui coulant aux commissures. Hélas, il ne fut pas en mesure de comprendre ce que les deux larons faisaient, n'ayant pas une vision globale de l'horrible spectacle. On comprendra que sa décision fut vite prise._


----------



## Amok (2 Avril 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Si c'est celui-là, serait bien bête de refuser !!!!



Tout soutien devant être validé par votre président, les différentes opérations necessaires à l'aval sont en cours. Soyez assuré que si celui-ci considère la chose possible, vous en serez informé. hélas, cela risque de prendre un peu de temps.


----------



## Amok (2 Avril 2004)

[Perso]

Ouch....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 [/Perso]


----------



## thebiglebowsky (2 Avril 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> [Perso]
> Ouch....
> 
> 
> ...








... effectivement ...!


----------



## Foguenne (2 Avril 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> La pays reconnaissant n'a rien à refuser à un héros. La 2 avril vient d'être déclaré "Fête nationale -feriée- de notre beau pays, et apparaitra désormais dans le calendrier sous l'appellation : "Saint testiculos, BigLeb Honorabilis".
> 
> _L'adjudant Bengilli vient de faire son rapport. Ce qu'il narre fait frissoner l'ensemble du gouvernement, imaginant les résultats si la rebellion avait réussi son affreux coup d'état.
> 
> Ne voulant pas détruire inutilement un chalet d'aisance de la république royale, notre chef des armées -qui chacun le sait a l'oreille musicale- prit sur lui le fait d'écouter à la porte du lieu où les renseignements situaient les rebelles. Ce qu'il entendit lui fit dresser les cheveux sur la tête. Le Foguenne, se voyant déjà vainqueur et laissant s'épancher ses plus bas instincts sucurait à son comparse "fume c'est du Belge". Jetant un oeil par le trou de la serrure, Notre généralissime adjudant n'en crut pas ses rétines. Bien que l'angle de vision fut restreint, il apercu le fourbe, coiffé de son bonnet, les machoires crispées et l'oeil exorbité, qui épongeait de sa manche un filet de salive lui coulant aux commissures. Hélas, il ne fut pas en mesure de comprendre ce que les deux larons faisaient, n'ayant pas une vision globale de l'horrible spectacle. On comprendra que sa décision fut vite prise._



Cher Macgénérationneuses, cher Macgénérationneurs, nous avons pu nous échappé de ce get-apen sans trop de mal.
L'adjudant Bengili n'a fait qu'observer nos clônes en résine pendant que nous prenions la poudre d'escampette.
Nous avons rejoint nos quartier sécurisé et devons bien avouer que la lutte sera plus dure que prévu.

Nos ennemis ont pris le contrôle des médias et manipulent donc l'info.
Nous essayerons de faire un point régulier même si pour l'heure rien n'est clairement établis.

La nuit est à nous.

Avec WevOliver, c'est que du bonheur!
Avec FlatAmok, c'est que du tok! 

crswwsw  allo crrqss tut tut tut. interuption de transmission....


----------



## Foguenne (2 Avril 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Fan inconditionnel de Dallas, il n'a pourtant pas hésité à changer de chaîne les sangsues Ellen à son triste sort !!!



Chères Macgénérationneuses, Chèrs Macgénérationneurs,

The Big est notre cible principal.
Vous avez carte blanche pour le capturer et le transformer en Clé usb.

Ce félon, ancien amant de Paola est à l'origine des fuites belges.

Foncez jeunes cerfs, et pas de pitié.


----------



## nato kino (2 Avril 2004)




----------



## WebOliver (2 Avril 2004)

La rébellion s'organise... mais nous serons unis... Ne dit-on pas quelque part «l'union fait la force»... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




MacGénérationneuse, MacGénérationneur, rangez-vous nombreux derrière-nous et allons combattre cette arrière-garde de pacotille. Sa résistance sera faible, et ses parole ne sont qu'esbrouffe et poudre aux yeux.

Mon second Popol joui dès maintenant des mêmes pouvoirs que moi-même.

_De overwinning is nabij_


----------



## thebiglebowsky (2 Avril 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Mon second Popol joui dès maintenant








 ... et éjaculateur précoce en plus !!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 ... ça va être du gâteau !!!


----------



## macelene (2 Avril 2004)

> Mon second Popol joui dès maintenant des mêmes pouvoirs que moi-même.












*C'est donc l'histoire de l'Homme qui avait deux Bistouquettes .....  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











*


----------



## thebiglebowsky (2 Avril 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> The Big est notre cible principal.
> Vous avez carte blanche pour le capturer et le transformer en Clé usb.


M'en fiche, j'ai pris le maquis (pas le Mackie hein, bande de nases, je vous le laisse ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) ...
Faudra courir pour me rattraper ... et pour la bouffe, pas à s'en faire, j'ai mon porc Ethernet qui va me servir de truffier !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Quant à me transformer en clé USB ... ben, si votre PB (Petit Boudin) en vaut la peine, pourquoi pas !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













ps : mais qu'est-ce qu'on est cons ! ... qu'est-ce qu'on est cons !!!


----------



## Anonyme (2 Avril 2004)

Monsieur le Premier ministre, Ta Majesté, Pupuce,

Puisque vous avez eu la bonté de rappeler à la population de notre beau pays lhonneur quadruple qui me fut fait par lInstitut Nobel, il mest venu une idée dont jespère que vous voudrez bien accepter le principe et laudace.

Jai, comme tout un chacun, suivi avec angoisse lassaut donné par nos troupes aux sanisettes de la place Saint-Charles-le-Couillu. Mon cabinet ma tenu informé, heure par heure, de la situation périlleuse où se trouvaient les vôtres. Comme vous, jai admiré le courage et la témérité de ladjudant Bengilli, dit « Belles-Oreilles ». Comme vous, jai accompagné de mes prières leffort de nos braves. Mais surtout, la conduite héroïque de monsieur le secrétaire dÉtat à lAction humanitaire en faveur des pays (décadents) du Bénélux ma stupéfait.

Aussi, monsieur le Premier ministre, si vous le permettez, je me propose décrire un hymne à la gloire de notre collègue châtré. Cet hymne, auquel jai donné le nom de « Stylandaise », sera pour ceux qui le chanteront loccasion de se souvenir à jamais de cette journée où notre Nation fut mise en péril, et de la vaillance inouïe de ceux qui lont défendue jusquoù vous savez.

Je me fais fort de vous fournir au plus vite un premier jet de mes travaux, mais luvre sannonce dores et déjà considérable.

Dans lattente respectueuse de votre approbation, je vous prie daccepter, monsieur le Premier ministre, Ta Majesté, Pupuce, lassurance de ma dévotion pleine et entière.

_P.S. : Bon, il va falloir me laisser bosser un peu maintenant, les enfants ! Ça ne fait pas très sérieux de gouverner un pays pendant les heures de boulot... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## nato kino (2 Avril 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Je me fais fort de vous fournir au plus vite un premier jet de mes travaux



Une goutte suffira.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (2 Avril 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Aussi, monsieur le Premier ministre, si vous le permettez, je me propose décrire un hymne à la gloire de notre collègue châtré. Cet hymne, auquel jai donné le nom de « Stylandaise », sera pour ceux qui le chanteront loccasion de se souvenir à jamais de cette journée où notre Nation fut mise en péril, et de la vaillance inouïe de ceux qui lont défendue jusquoù vous savez.








 ... N'est-ce point surfait, n'ayant fait que mon devoir d'homme d'honneur au service d'une noble cause ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Il est vrai qu'en face de la décadence de ces morveux, (et surtout, le jeudi, jour des frites à la cantine), je suis assez prompt à tirer les pets...!
Mais, comme dit si bien ma tendre épouse : "Big, à force de tirer les pets, tu vas finir au fleuret moucheté !!!"
Mais qu'importe...
Je mets mon dard à votre service ... (euh ! étendard, bien entendu, mais mon retour arrière est bloqué par la fesse alerte d'une ptéro consentante...!)
Un hymne qui m'est dédié ... l'honneur est déjà immense ... mais que cet hymne soit écrit de la plume alerte et cultureuse du Doc, il est tout simplement immérité...


----------



## Amok (2 Avril 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Monsieur le Premier ministre, Ta Majesté, Pupuce,
> 
> (...) Aussi, monsieur le Premier ministre, si vous le permettez, je me propose décrire un hymne à la gloire de notre collègue châtré. Cet hymne, auquel jai donné le nom de « Stylandaise », sera pour ceux qui le chanteront loccasion de se souvenir à jamais de cette journée où notre Nation fut mise en péril, et de la vaillance inouïe de ceux qui lont défendue jusquoù vous savez.
> 
> ...



Vos jets, cher ami, sont toujours une bénédiction. Je connais nombre de forumeurs et de forumeuses qui seraient ravis d'en cueillir la portion la plus infime afin d'en goûter le talent. Agitez d'ores et déjà votre plume magique, Docteur, et que la Stylandaise rythme le son du canon!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (2 Avril 2004)

Euh ! juste une question ... un collègue a qui j'annoncais que j'allais avoir un hymne dédié vient de me dire qu'il est "dubitatif" ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Je voudrais savoir quel est le rapport entre le fait d'avoir des cheveux sur sa zigounette et mon futur hymne ??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Serait-il un peu jaloux ???


----------



## TibomonG4 (2 Avril 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> *C'est donc l'histoire de l'Homme qui avait deux Bistouquettes .....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Le milieu médical s'accorde à dire que le doublon ne fait pas la qualité. En effet le deuxième exemplaire est toujours atrophié, et il faut donc généralement procéder à une ablation fort délicate pouvant entraîner la perte de l'autre membre


----------



## Amok (2 Avril 2004)

judas a dit:
			
		

> Nous avons rejoint nos quartier sécurisé et devons bien avouer que la lutte sera plus dure que prévu.



Aveu d'impuissance! L'enemi recule et se barricade dans ses derniers retranchements! Il annonce avoir sous-estimé les forces en présence!



			
				le vice personnifié a dit:
			
		

> La nuit est à nous. Avec WevOliver, c'est que du bonheur!



Et il prouve que l'affreux spectacle (retransmis ce soir sur StylanTV) entrapercu par le chef de nos armées dans la cabane au milieu de la place n'était pas légende! Sus aux fourbes!


----------



## Anonyme (2 Avril 2004)

Monsieur le Premier ministre, Ta Majesté, Pupuce,

Comme promis, je vous adresse par la présente le texte du chant patriotique qui ma été inspiré par laction héroïque (et non moins castratrice) de notre distingué collègue Lebowsky. Bien que Belge, je suis sûr quil saura apprécier lhommage ainsi rendu à sa bravoure et, il faut bien le dire, à son testicule perdu.

Vous trouverez également ci-jointe la retranscription numérique dun cylindre enregistré par le chanoine de la Mordieu, où le saint homme interprète pour vous un extrait cet hymne dont la musique a été composée par madame Bérangère de la Tour-dAubraie (qui, entre nous soit dit, est une sacrée cochonne).

Jespère que cette modeste contribution à leffort commun saura vous satisfaire. Dans cet espoir je reste, monsieur le Premier ministre, Ta Majesté, Pupuce, votre très humble, très obéissant et très dévoué serviteur.

*La Stylandaise*
Chant patriotique en lhonneur de Zébig Lebowsky, secrétaire dÉtat à lAction humanitaire en faveur des pays du Bénélux, châtré au champ dhonneur.

Quun sang noir et impur abreuve nos champs
De nos ennemis, faisons durer le tourment
Ô semence arrachée, je fais le serment
Que la Stylandie ne pourra toublier !

Toi qui fit bravement
Le sacrifice du meilleur de toi-même,
Le pays, reconnaissant,
Chante ta gloire et célèbre ton nom !

Quun sang noir et impur abreuve nos champs
De nos ennemis, faisons durer le tourment
Ô semence arrachée, je fais le serment
Que la Stylandie ne pourra toublier !

Grâce à toi, nos enfants,
Quand ils verront les restes de ta paire
Sauront bien quil est temps
De suivre enfin la voie de leurs parents !

Quun sang noir et impur abreuve nos champs
De nos ennemis, faisons durer le tourment
Ô semence arrachée, je fais le serment
Que la Stylandie ne pourra toublier !

Mon ami, ta douleur
Ne sera jamais si grande et sévère
Que si nos ennemis
Fourbes et méchants, dun coup, tavaient tout pris !

Quun sang noir et impur abreuve nos champs
De nos ennemis, faisons durer le tourment
Ô semence arrachée, je fais le serment
Que la Stylandie ne pourra toublier !

La Stylandaise,  interprétée par le chanoine de la Mordieu.


----------



## TibomonG4 (2 Avril 2004)

Le père Mordieu a une voix inoubliablement barytonesque  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Par contre il faudra lui dire que le goulot de la bouteille ce n'est pas le micro


----------



## Amok (2 Avril 2004)

_Communiqué du  palais présidentiel


Mes chers compatriotes

Votre majesté vient d' être prise d'un malaise, probablement du au stress de la nuit passée lorsque debout sur les ramparts il arrrrrrrranguait la foule. Aujourd'hui après avoir donné quelques conseils de guerre avec Bengilli, il a testé le soutien prévu pour BigLebo, puis receptionné la cassette à tripatouille centrale du nouvel hymne de notre pays. Dès les premières notes il fut pris d'un vertige. D'autres informations prochainement._


----------



## TibomonG4 (2 Avril 2004)

Devant tant de patriotisme Stylandais j'ai voulu modestement participer  

Ah ! Ça ira, ça ira, ça ira !
Les partisans de Webo à la bière belge
Ah ! Ça ira, ça ira, ça ira !
Les partisans de Webo on les pendra
La fourberie expirera
La Stylandie triomphera
Ah ! Ça ira, ça ira, ça ira !
Nous suivrons l'Amok et le bocal sacré
Ah ! Ça ira, ça ira, ça ira !
L'Egalité partout régnera
Le nioubie le suivra
Ah ! Ça ira, ça ira, ça ira !
Et leur infernale clique
Au diable s'envolera


----------



## alèm (2 Avril 2004)

_Dieu que Maubeuge est moche_

_c'est pourquoi, nous, Culs-Terreux des Hautes Vallées du Bas-de-Manche demandons officiellement en ces temps de crise nationale la sécession d'avec la mère patrie Stylandie. Nous Culs-Terreux, emplies de boue tout autour, n'en avons rien à faire de vos querelles politiciennes de la capitale. Nous faisons Sécession de Buigny jusqu'à Treux et de Y jusque Farivillers. Nous continuerons à trousser nos vaches et à chasser de plomb toute pervenche qui voleterait aux alentours de nos carioles ! 

* Signé des créateurs du Comité de Libération des Bas-de-Manche*_


----------



## alèm (2 Avril 2004)

mfpémfpé pppppfppp, fpmppffmffmm ppp'ffm émmffpmmfpmmmpfmpfmmpppffmppffp pfmmmmfmm. Pppppffmffmm pffmppfmppffppffmffpmppfpppfmm pppppffmppffmpp pmfmmmpppmfmfmfmpp pppmmmfmpmmmpmfmpp. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




mmf'mppfmmfmp pfmmmmfmm mpmfmf mmfmfp'fmpmff ppmmmmmfffmm pfmpffmppfmmpfpfmfmpp. Mmfmmmpff mmf'mppfmmfmp mpm'Mmmppmmffmpppppfmm, mppfmp fmmmff mmf'mppfmmfmp Mmmppmmffmpppppfmm, mmf'mppfmmfmp mmmfmffmmfmmmff pmfmpp fmpmffmppppp !


----------



## alèm (2 Avril 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm] mfpémfpé pppppfppp, fpmppffmffmm ppp'ffm émmffpmmfpmmmpfmpfmmpppffmppffp pfmmmmfmm. Pppppffmffmm pffmppfmppffppffmffpmppfpppfmm pppppffmppffmpp pmfmmmpppmfmfmfmpp pppmmmfmpmmmpmfmpp.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Même que !


----------



## Amok (2 Avril 2004)

_Communiqué présidentiel, 2

Informé du soulèvement des culs terreux, votre majesté est sortie quelques secondes de son évanouissement, le temps de raler :"l'hymne, l'hymne" (2 fois). Il a ensuite retrouvé un état agité. Actuellement, le chef des armées s'occupe de tout. Dormez tranquilles.

_


----------



## supermoquette (2 Avril 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm]
> 
> Même que !



putain j'ai presque tout compris, il est où le psy???????????


----------



## TibomonG4 (2 Avril 2004)

Sur vos deux oreilles dormez, braves stylandais alors bonne nuit! Vous êtes en de bonnes mains!


----------



## macelene (2 Avril 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Sur vos deux oreilles dormez braves stylandais alors bonne nuit











 Là aussin t'es sûr de ton coup ??  Tu crois qu'ils dorment ?
Faut se méfier quand même


----------



## TibomonG4 (2 Avril 2004)

Tu veux vraiment que tout soit sûr dans ce que tu crois toi ce soir  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





PS: les bêtes fauves ne dorment souvent que d'un oeil et ont l'ouie fine...


----------



## Anonyme (2 Avril 2004)

STYLENSTAADT (Reuters)  Lémotion est vive en Stylandie où lon apprend du palais présidentiel que le Premier ministre Amok, ayant fait un malaise, na pas été en mesure de recevoir la délégation slidosève conduite par son homologue Salabamar Lavino. De nombreux observateurs navaient pas manqué de relever létat de fatigue avancé du chef du gouvernement stylandais à lissue du récent Conseil des ministres. On sinterroge désormais sur la santé de celui-ci, alors que la Stylandie traverse, rappelons-le, une des périodes les plus troublées de son histoire.
Malgré la récente victoire sur les troupes webolivistes survenue lors de lassaut des sanisettes de la place Saint-Charles-le-Couillu de Stylenstaadt, la situation na cessé de se dégrader à la faveur des putschistes. Ainsi, tandis quon apprenait de source officielle la défaite des troupes slidosèves en mer du Nord, le dirigeant nationaliste des Culs-Terreux des hautes vallées du Bas-de-Manche, le maréchal Alèm, annonçait la sécession des départements stylandais rattachés à sa juridiction.
La population, désemparée, tourne désormais ses yeux vers le palais présidentiel dans lattente dune réaction ferme de ses dirigeants. Des affrontement ont eu lieu à Stylenberg, deuxième ville du pays, et lon redoute maintenant des pillages.
À Stylenstaad où le calme est revenu, on laisse entendre que Sa Majesté pourrait sexprimer dans les heures qui viennent. Des voitures pourvues de mégaphones ont été réquisitionnées au cirque dÉtat Zavatar ; elles parcourent les rues désertes de la ville en diffusant en boucle « La Stylandaise », le nouvel hymne approuvé par les autorités.


----------



## macelene (2 Avril 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Tu veux vraiment que tout soit sûr dans ce que tu crois toi ce soir
> 
> 
> 
> ...











   Ben valà, du coup  m'a pas loupée L' Amok 
en plus je sais pas où je suis ?????


----------



## macinside (2 Avril 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Ben valà, du coup  m'a pas loupée L' Amok
> en plus je sais pas où je suis ?????



c'est simple en plus de faire parlé une fille


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (3 Avril 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm] _Dieu que Maubeuge est moche_
> 
> _c'est pourquoi, nous, Culs-Terreux des Hautes Vallées du Bas-de-Manche demandons officiellement en ces temps de crise nationale la sécession d'avec la mère patrie Stylandie. Nous Culs-Terreux, emplies de boue tout autour, n'en avons rien à faire de vos querelles politiciennes de la capitale. Nous faisons Sécession de Buigny jusqu'à Treux et de Y jusque Farivillers. Nous continuerons à trousser nos vaches et à chasser de plomb toute pervenche qui voleterait aux alentours de nos carioles !
> 
> * Signé des créateurs du Comité de Libération des Bas-de-Manche*_



Ca fait pas tant glamour tout ça... Pas assez marketing.

_Et si on le renommait en Comité de Libération des Manches d'en Bas ?_


----------



## gribouille (3 Avril 2004)

c'est là que j'arrive... je me suis trouvé un Taxi-Nazgul qui s'est scraché ici




bon



j'ai un don tout particulier dans le genre 5è colonne.



présentez vous, et je choisirais le plus chevalrèsque d'entre-vous pour agir en son compte dans l'équipe d'en face


----------



## TibomonG4 (3 Avril 2004)

L'Amok fatigué 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













 Excellent je pouffe 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 L'Amok est la ruse incarnée, il a même réussi à berner le Doc


----------



## Amok (3 Avril 2004)

*Stylandie Libre, aujourd'hui* 

_ Au terme d'une nouvelle nuit d'attaque des félons, votre majesté (qui a retrouvé toute sa superbe) est en mesure de vous apporter pour le petit déjeuner d'excellentes nouvelles.
Macelene, travaillée au corps n'a pas tardé à retourner sa veste (et le reste). Après lui avoir expliqué la vie, votre majesté -sévère mais juste- a accepté de lui  pardonner son écart de conduite. Il a d'ailleurs été demandé aux ministres de cesser de l'appeller "la pomponette" lors des mémentos internes.
Comme nous l'indiquions hier, le félon chargé de la communication rebelle a bien été arrété et vous avez pu remarquer que les malfaisants n'ont pas eu accès cette nuit aux forums populaires. Comme l'indiquait le Doktor evil, de plus amples informations seront divulguassées par voie orale dans la journée. Il semblerait, mes chers compatriotes et patriotesses, que l'issue soit proche. Cette épreuve sera bénéfique: la Stylandie a prouvassé au monde son attachement à son gouvernement et la force de ses armées. Elle sortira vainqueuse de l'épreuve.  _


----------



## WebOliver (3 Avril 2004)

Chères amies, chers amis,

Ne vous laissez pas berner par les faux discours de la confrérie des Flamok. Ces derniers ont tout récecmment presque avoué leur défaite, avant de se raviser... Le coup de grâce est proche, leur effectif se réduit de jour en jour. Le kidnapping de Macelene était un coup monté de leur part. Jamais elle n'a été capturée. Elle est toujours parmi nous. Elle me réaffirmait son soutien encore cette nuit.

Nous étudions une proposition pour offrir une capitulation digne à nos adversaires.

Vive le Weboland libre.


----------



## Bilbo (3 Avril 2004)

Loin de moi l'idée de prendre parti, mais les pauvres hères comme moi sont un peu perdus dans le désordre ambiant. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Il est vrai que certains signes ne trompent pas. La part de vérité dans la propagande du gouvernement régulier est difficile à cerner, mais hormis les appels à la rébellion et un coup d'éclat initial, la puissance de feu du Weboland libre me paraît pour le moins limitée.

Comme tout vilain qui se respecte, mon soucis premier est de préserver le pucelage de ma progéniture et les troubles ne sont pas propices à me faciliter la tâche.

Alors, chers insurgés, manifestez-vous pour que la plèbe sache enfin quel hymne chanter et quel gouvernement acclamer parce que pour l'instant : C'EST LE BORDEL NOM DE DOC ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




À+

P.S. Serait-il possible à Sa Majesté Suprême Amok (les majuscules y sont 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) d'éditer un décret qui dispense TheBig de chanter votre hymne, sa voix de fausset en perturbe l'harmonie ô combien émouvante par ailleurs.


----------



## Foguenne (3 Avril 2004)

Ceci est un message de Popol, porte parole de notre bien aimé Président WebOliver 1.


----------



## WebOliver (3 Avril 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Ceci est un message de Popol, porte parole de notre bien aimé Président WebOliver 1.



Qu'ajouter de plus cher second... et presque premier.


----------



## Foguenne (3 Avril 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm]
> 
> Même que !



Ô brave guerrier, vu vos états de service, notre cher Président WebOliver, m'a confié la délicate tache de sceller un accord de principe avec votre mouvement armé histoire de botté les fesses du Flamok et de sa clique au plus vite.
Si cet accord n'était pas possible, nous tenons à vous signaler que ceux qui ne sont pas avec nous sont contre nous et risque donc un châtiment cruel.

P.S. N'oubliez quand même pas que nous avons des "gilets intermittents" avant de refuser notre proposition.


----------



## Anonyme (3 Avril 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Ceci est un message de Popol, porte parole de notre bien aimé Président WebOliver 1.



_Petite note perso :_ C'est énorme. C'est tout simplement énorme.


----------



## benjamin (3 Avril 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> P.S. N'oubliez quand même pas que nous avons des "gilets intermittents" avant de refuser notre proposition.



"_Oh, une serpillière, comme c'est gentil_"


----------



## Amok (3 Avril 2004)

*Message direct de ma majesté* 

_Très chers compatriotes et compatriotesses

J'ai décidé de rendre public le message interceptassé cette nuit pour que vous puissassiez constater l'état de santé mentale des soi-disants chefs de l'insurection. Vous aurez pu constatater la folie la plus totale (nous passerons le côté vestimentaire) qui règne dans les rangs enemis. La défaite les rendissé fous (à moins que cela ne fussa la copie de la cassette de notre hymne qu'ils écoutatèrent toute la nuit afin d'en détournaré les paroles). Le matériel de notre ami Salabamar Lavino est arrivaté. Acouplassé à nos missiles Gribouillon 1 nantis de fraises tagada à pulsations caverneuses (sous reserves), l'ensemble nous offre une puissance de feu jamais atteinte dans l'histoire de l'humanité de le monde.

Mes chers compatriotes, et surtout mes chères compatriotesses, les prochaines heures vont être difficiles. Rentrez chez vous, protégassez les vôtres, écoutassez notre hymne, buvez un Aspegic 1000.

Que le grand Zigomar, créateur et maitre de toute chôse nous protège. Vive votre majesté et vive la Stylandie! _

_ *fig.1 : fiche officielle du missile gribouillon.* _


----------



## Amok (3 Avril 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> _Petite note perso :_ C'est énorme. C'est tout simplement énorme.











(J'imagine si c'est S. qui tenait la caméra! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## Foguenne (3 Avril 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> (J'imagine si c'est S. qui tenait la caméra!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oui, réalisé à jeun ce matin. J'ai oublié de le faire hier soir de retour d'une soirée... Ca aurait été beaucoup plus ....


----------



## Anonyme (3 Avril 2004)

*Drame en Stylandie*

STYLENSTAADT (AFP)  Daprès plusieurs sources concordantes, Monsieur Macinside, ministre stylandais délégué à la réforme de lorthographe, aurait été arrêté non loin du couvent Sainte-Monique-de-Quilatienne de Stylenstaadt. Immédiatement averti, le ministre de la Culture et de lÉbénisterie, le tristement célèbre Doktor Evil, sest insurgé contre cette arrestation et a ordonné la libération immédiate de Monsieur Macinside.
Malgré le peu dinformations qui nous sont parvenues, il semble que Monsieur Macinside ait été appréhendé alors quil collait des affiches favorables à laction du Gouvernement sur les murs du couvent millénaire de Stylenstaadt. Ces affiches de propagande devaient servir à mobiliser lopinion stylandaise contre loffensive weboliviste que connaît actuellement le pays. Au moment de son arrestation, le ministre aurait déclaré : « Sé lAmok ki ma di dékrir suce ! » (Trad. : « C'est Monsieur le Premier ministre qui m'a dit d'écrire "Sus !" »). Le Vatican na, pour lheure, pas souhaité réagir à cette information.


----------



## Foguenne (3 Avril 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> _ *fig.1 : fiche officielle du missile gribouillon.* _



Héhé, c'est bien ce que notre très cher Président pensait.
Vos Gribouimissile ne pourront rien contre nos Gilets Intermittents.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Vous êtes de fameux (fumeux) rigolos.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bon, le président m'a confié une missio, longue et périlleuse, j'ai autre chose à faire que de perdre mon temps en clowneries diverses.


----------



## alèm (3 Avril 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Ô brave guerrier, vu vos états de service, notre cher Président WebOliver, m'a confié la délicate tache de sceller un accord de principe avec votre mouvement armé histoire de botté les fesses du Flamok et de sa clique au plus vite.
> Si cet accord n'était pas possible, nous tenons à vous signaler que ceux qui ne sont pas avec nous sont contre nous et risque donc un châtiment cruel.
> 
> P.S. N'oubliez quand même pas que nous avons des "gilets intermittents" avant de refuser notre proposition.



Pfpfmfmpppmf mppfmmfmp pmfmpp mmfppfppp pfpfmfmff ppm'mmm mpfppffmffmpfmf fmfpppmpp mpfmpppffppmmppfmpfmfpffmpp FfpMffPfm mmmfmffmpppfppmmmmfmpmffpfpfmfmpp fmmfmfpff mmfmpp "mfmmffpmfmppfmp mffpppfmpmpppffppmmfffmpfmpmpppppfmp", pmm'mmmpffpffmfffpmmpp pfmpmffmffmm à mmfmmmfmffmmmpppff !

Mpmmmmppmpppmppmpm ! mmf'mppfmmfmp mpppppmmfppfpffmpp fmfpppmpp fmfpppmpp pfffmffmmmpp mpmmppfmm mmfmppfmm mpfppfpffmmpmmmpppfmm mpmmpp Pfmppfpfm Ppf'pmfmmmfmpfmpmfffmpfmfmpmmpp mppfmp mpmmpp Fppmppmmp Ppf'Pmfmfffpmmpppff pfmppffmfpff ppmfmffmmmpppmfmpppff pmfmmm mpmmfffmmfmmmpppppfmmmffppfppp ! Pppmpp pppppffmffmm pmfmmmmfffmmfmmppfpppfmm pfmppfmffpppfmp pfmpffmpppppmpmpffmpp à mmfmppfmpfmpmpp pfffmffmmmpp ! 

mfmpmfmmppmfmpfpfmppmpffppmppmmppmppmppmmmpffpffpfffmpfmpfmpffpffp ! mmmmfp Ppmmpppffmpmpffmpp, mmfmpp mfmmffpmfmppfmp ppm'éfmpppffmfmpfmpfmpp ! Pmmmpp mpmmppppmmmmpppmpmmpp pmf'mmmmffmpmmpp mffppmppmémpmmffmmmfmpmpp mpmmppfmm Mmpppffmfmffpmfpmfmppfmpfmpmppfmm Pffppffmfmfmmppfmm pfmppffmfpff ppmmpp mpmépmfmfffpmpffmpppff. Fmfpppmpp pfmmppfmpmfffmpmpp pffépfmmmmpffmmmfmpmffppfppp mpmmpp mpfmpppffppmmppfmpfmfpffmpp FfpMffPfm mppfmp fmfpppmpp mfmpffmmmpppmpmmpp mmpppffmfmpfmpfmpp mmmpfmpffèfmm mppfmp pppppffmffmm pmfmppfmm mmpppffmffmpmpppffppfpppfmm mfpppfpfffmm mpmmppfmm pppppffmm Mmpmmmfmm-Mpmmpp-Ppmmmmpppmmfmfpmpp.

Mmfmmmpfmfmfmmfmfpppfpppfmm-pppppffmffmm ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_ps : c'est sympa ce ticheurte rouge avec une croix blanche, ça va aider nos snipers pour viser !_





_ps2 :  un dezippeur !! _


----------



## Anonyme (3 Avril 2004)

*Communiqué de Monsieur le ministre de la Culture et de lÉbénisterie, porte-parole du Gouvernement.*

Palais présidentiel de Stylenstaadt.

Mes chers compatriotes, mes chères compatriotesses,

Sur ma proposition, Sa Majesté, notre bien-aimé Premier ministre-Président, vient de nommer Madame Anne Traxh ministre du Développement durable, des Énergies nouvelles et des Couverts en inox. Cette nomination intervient au moment où notre pays traverse une période de troubles, et doit être perçue par chaque Stylandais comme un signe ostensible de la volonté sans faille qui anime le Gouvernement.

La cérémonie dintronisation de Madame Traxh sest déroulée ce matin même, au palais présidentiel. Selon lusage désormais inscrit dans notre Constitution, Madame Traxh a chanté tous les couplets de La Stylandaise, sur un pied, en piétinant frénétiquement un bonnet dintermittent. Le Premier ministre lui a ensuite remis les insignes correspondant à ses fonctions (fourchette et couteau croisés sur fond azur rehaussé dor).

Le Premier ministre et moi-même adressons tous nos vux de réussite à Madame Traxh qui, dans ces nouvelles fonctions, aura un rôle majeur à jouer pour notre pays. On sait en effet, et depuis longtemps, limportance des fabriques dinox sur le rayonnement international de la Stylandie. Ces dernières seront appelées à redoubler deffort dans le cadre du nouveau programme darmement annoncé par Sa Majesté.

*Vive la Stylandie libre ! Vive nous !*


----------



## Finn_Atlas (3 Avril 2004)

Et dans la recherche ? Y aurait il un post qui se libère ? Non parce que j'ai bien occupé quelques fonctions en République dolmatienne, mais la Dolmatie est devenue un pays poussif.

salaire à débattre.


----------



## Amok (3 Avril 2004)

*Stylandie, Palais présidentiel / Note de Service 827b* 

_A la demande pressante et prolongée du peuple, BigLebo est dispensé de chant lors des cérémonies officielles._


----------



## TibomonG4 (3 Avril 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> *Stylandie, Palais présidentiel / Note de Service 827b*
> 
> _A la demande pressante et prolongée du peuple, BigLebo est dispensé de chant lors des cérémonies officielles._



Il est vrai que cela relevait de la torture pour tous les Maostylandais que l'on entendait hurler jusqu'aux fins fonds de la Stylandie


----------



## WebOliver (3 Avril 2004)

MacGenerationneuse, MacGenerationneur, chères amies, chers amis,

En vue de l'imminence de la victoire, j'ai décidé de nommer le très érudit Eric Flat, Ministre de la Culture. Il entrera en fonction dès lundi (y peut pas avant...).

En vous remerciant de la confiance que vous m'accordez, je vous salue chères amies et chers amis. Je m'en vais festoyer comme il se doit.






_Eh ben... on est pas dans la m..._


----------



## TibomonG4 (3 Avril 2004)

Les cultureux très intermittents d'"Avec la tête stylandaise" expriment la nécessité de laver l'affront fait à la culture Stylandaise, qui a toujours érigé sa fière plume haute et droite, avec cette proposition de nomination d'un Flat à ce ministère 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





. Sus à la flaccidité anti-culturistique! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Notre Président, Premier Ministre, Sa Majesté, ("Pupuce" pour les membres bien-aimés du Ministère) doit riposter


----------



## TibomonG4 (3 Avril 2004)

D'autre part alors que les Weboistes avaient utilisé la flaccidité comme outil de propagande pour *calomnier honteusement *





 Notre Président, Premier Ministre, Sa Majesté, ("Pupuce" pour les membres bien-aimés de Ministère) :

[image]la décence nous oblige ici à ne pas rediffuser cette image par respect pour notre Président [/image] 


Voici qu'ils revendiquent le Flat comme étant leur porte-parole cultureux, leur source de gloire cultureuse 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Notre Président, Premier Ministre, Sa Majesté, ("Pupuce" pour les membres bien-aimés de Ministère) appréciera cette errreur (oui avec 3 "r" il faut ça) stratégique majeure !


----------



## Anonyme (3 Avril 2004)

*Lettre de Monsieur dHocquéville, ministre de la Culture et de lÉbénisterie, adressée à Monsieur Thibault Mongéquatre, secrétaire perpétuel de lAcadémie stylandaise.*

Cher confrère,

Cest avec émotion que jai pris connaissance du bref communiqué par lequel la noble assemblée dont vous êtes le porte-parole a manifesté son soutien au Gouvernement et à notre bien-aimé Premier ministre-Président.

À vrai dire, je nen attendais pas moins dune confrérie dont je suis lun des membres dévoués et modestes, ainsi que le principal bailleur de fonds par lentremise du ministère dont jai la charge. Aussi, croyez bien que je me réjouis vivement de la démarche spontanée par laquelle vous vous rangez à la raison et à nos côtés.

Monsieur le Premier ministre, sensible à votre geste, a voulu vous manifester son affectueuse (mais virile) sympathie en vous élevant au grade de grand-officier dans lOrdre national de sainte Thérèse-Troikila, qui  Est-il besoin de vous le rappeler ?  est la plus haute distinction de notre pays. Comme lui, je ne doute pas que vous saurez vous montrer digne de cet honneur.

Veuillez agréer, cher confrère, lassurance de mes sentiments les meilleurs.


----------



## TibomonG4 (3 Avril 2004)

Cher Monsieur le Ministre d'Hocquéville,

Le fait que notre Premier Ministre-Président, Sa Majesté ("Pupuce" pour les membres bien-aimés du gouvernement) ait manifesté son affectueuse (mais virile) sympathie par cette élévation est un honneur que j'apprécie à sa juste valeur. En effet recevoir le grade de Grand-Officier dans l'Ordre National de Sainte Thérése-Troikila est pour moi, et pour les membres de la noble assemblée de cultureux très intermittents que je représente, le signe de l'intérêt de notre Premier Ministre-Président, Sa Majesté ("Pupuce" pour les membres bien-aimés du gouvernement) pour la culture Stylandaise dans ce qu'elle a de plus essentiellement culturistique et anti-flacciditesque. Je puis vous assurer que nous saurons tirer toute la subtantifique moelle d'une telle élévation 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Veuillez agréer, Monsieur le Ministre, l'assurance renouvelée de mon soutien


----------



## macelene (3 Avril 2004)

a dit:
			
		

> Monsieur Thibault Mongéquatre, secrétaire perpétuel de lAcadémie stylandaise.
> 
> Le fait que Ton  Premier Ministre-Président, Ta Majesté ("Pupuce"
> 
> ...












*Bon les beaux discours ça va S'agirait de passer à l'action maintenant *


----------



## Foguenne (4 Avril 2004)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Et dans la recherche ? Y aurait il un post qui se libère ? Non parce que j'ai bien occupé quelques fonctions en République dolmatienne, mais la Dolmatie est devenue un pays poussif.
> 
> salaire à débattre.



Notre très premier WebOliver me charge de vous nommer Ministre de la recherche.
Vu la situation de crise que connaît notre pays, les budgets accordé à votre ministère sont pour le moins restreints. Nous ne doutons pas que grâce à vos capacité hors norme, vous arriviez à des résultats rapidement.

Nous devont interonpre momantanément nos comunicachion, les Flamoks ayant réuci a fèr rentrez le dénomer Mackinzïde dans nos rang. Ses le borailes. tut tut tut ...


----------



## Macthieu (4 Avril 2004)

une question: je donne mon allégeance à qui (Amok ou Webolivier)???


----------



## TibomonG4 (4 Avril 2004)

Macthieu a dit:
			
		

> une question: je donne mon allégeance à qui (Amok ou Webolivier)???



Choisis bien ta vie en dépend


----------



## TibomonG4 (4 Avril 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Notre très premier WebOliver me charge de vous nommer Ministre de la recherche.
> Vu la situation de crise que connaît notre pays, les budgets accordé à votre ministère sont pour le moins restreints. Nous ne doutons pas que grâce à vos capacité hors norme, vous arriviez à des résultats rapidement.
> 
> Nous devont interonpre momantanément nos comunicachion, les Flamoks ayant réuci a fèr rentrez le dénomer Mackinzïde dans nos rang. Ses le borailes. tut tut tut ...



Va faire de la recherche de champignons en plein désert le Finn ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Monsieur le Ministre Hocquéville aura sûrement des recherches plus exaltantes à lui proposer tout en préservant sa fibre prerimesque cela va sans dire


----------



## WebOliver (4 Avril 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> (...)
> Voici qu'ils revendiquent le Flat comme étant leur porte-parole cultureux, leur source de gloire cultureuse
> 
> 
> ...



Les Flamoks sont le résultat d'une copulation douteuse ayant eu lieu on ne sait plus trop quand et comment où le déchu Amok avait cru bon de batifoler avec notre bien-aimé, le très érudit Flat... Nous ne blâmerons pas ce dernier pour sa progéniture, illégitime il est vrai, mais nous devons néanmoins éradiquer cette flamokerie purrulante.

Flat prendra donc demain sa fonction de Ministre de la Culture. 

Flat oui, les Flamoks non.


----------



## Finn_Atlas (4 Avril 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Va faire de la recherche de champignons en plein désert le Finn ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Cher G4,

Bien que n'ayant pas suivi l'affaire de la fibre prerimesque à laquelle vous semblez faire allusion (allusion relevant certainement d'un "coup de bluf slurp slurp" à la suite d'escoutailles derrière les portes, je vous prend ici comme témoin dans un relais routier de mon incertitude face à la proposition faite du gouvernement WebO par la voix de Popol.

Sans aucun doute, je compte sur vous pour faire parvenir aux oreilles chastes du gouvernement en place de ma situation, et que je me tient prêt à examiner toute proposition.

Finn_Atlas, ex-ministre de la recherche en Dolmatie, numéro 2 du MaoStyle.


----------



## TibomonG4 (4 Avril 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Les Flamoks sont le résultat d'une copulation douteuse ayant eu lieu on ne sait plus trop quand et comment où le déchu Amok avait cru bon de batifoler avec notre bien-aimé, le très érudit Flat... Nous ne blâmerons pas ce dernier pour sa progéniture, illégitime il est vrai, mais nous devons néanmoins éradiquer cette flamokerie purrulante.
> 
> Flat prendra donc demain sa fonction de Ministre de la Culture.
> 
> Flat oui, les Flamoks non.



Le comité de défense de Flamokerie Transgénétique, la SPA (Société Protectrice des Amokeries) et l'ANPES (Amok National Protection of Elementary Seed) ne saurait ignorer ce délit de sale gueule, ainsi que le fait que le WebO ait dénigré la semence pur premium, autrement dénommée Amokaline, de notre Premier Ministre-Président, sa Magesté, ("Pupuce" pour les membres bien-aimés du gouvernement)...


----------



## alèm (4 Avril 2004)

mmf'éfmpmmmmfffmp fpmpffmmmmffppmmpppppfmp fmppffèfmm mffpppfmpépffmppfmmfmmmmmpppfmp


----------



## Anonyme (4 Avril 2004)

Monsieur le Premier ministre, Ta Majesté, Pupuce,

_La tentative de négociation pour laquelle vous maviez mandaté auprès des sécessionnistes des Bas-de-Manche a échoué. Malgré le péril que représente la menace weboliviste, le Maréchal Alèm sest opposé à tout rapprochement et a renouvelé ses intentions séparatistes, faisant preuve en cela dun entêtement coupable.

Vous trouverez ci-après la retranscription de lentretien que jai eu avec lui ce matin même. Vous pourrez ainsi juger des suites éventuelles à donner à cette affaire.

Je reste, Monsieur le Premier ministre, Ta Majesté, Pupuce, votre très humble, très obéissant et très dévoué serviteur._

*Retranscription de lentretien de Monsieur dHocquéville, ministre patati-patata, avec le Maréchal Alèm, ex-commandant en chef des forces stylandaises des Bas-de-Manche.*

 Ppmppfpppfmmmffmppfmfpff pmfmpp Ppmmmmpffémmfmfpmmmpmf, pmmmpp mmfpffppfmfffmm pfpfmfmpp fpmppffmffmm pppmpp ppmmppfmmfmfpffmppffp pfmmmmfmm mmpmffmppppp pmfmmm pfmppfpfffmpémpp mpmmpp fpmppffmm mmmmmffmpmppfmm
 Fmpfmf pmfmmmfmm mpmmfffmp, mmpppffmfmpfmpfmff !
 Pmfmpp Mfmppffmffpmmpppffpppmppppmmpppppfmp mmm mpppppfmpmpppppmpmfmf fpmppffmm pffmppfpmmpppppmpmmffmmfmmmfmpmffppfpppfmm. Ppmmmmmfffmm fpmppffmffmm pppmpp pfmppffmffpmmppffp mffmfmpppppfpffmpppff pfpfmfmpp pmfmmm Fmmfmpffmpmfmmmpppmpmmffmpp mppfmmfmp pmfmmm pfmpffppfmffmpp mpmmmmfmpfmpmmmpfpfmfmppfmm mffpppmmfmppfmmfmmmmmpppfmpmppfmm mpmmpp pmfmmm pfmmmmpfffmp mpmmppfmm Fppmppmmpppfpmfmfffpmmfffmmfmpmppfmm. Pmfmpp ppmppffmffpmmppppmmpppppfmp fmmémmfmppfmmfmmmffppfppppppmfffmmfmpmpp mpmppfpppfmp fpmppffmffmm mmmfpmmppffp pfmpffmfffmm pmfmmm fmpêfmpmpp pfmppffmfpffpffmmmmfffmp fmmmmmfpmépffmpppff pmfppffmfpffmpm mpmmpp mmfppfpppfmmépfpfmfmpppppmmfmppfmm pfmppffmfpff pmfmmmfpmmpppppmffpff mpmmpp pppppffmppffmpp pfmmmmffmfmm.
 Fpmppffmm pfmmppfmpmfffmpfmm mppppppppfmfmfffmm pppmpp ppmmffpppfmpépffmppfmmfmmmpppppfmp pfmmmmfmm. Pmmmpp mpmmffpffmmmmfffmm ppmêppmmpp pfpfmfmpp çmmm ppmmppppp fmpppffmfmmfmfpmpp fmfpppmpp fmmmmmpppfmm mpfmmmmffpffmpp mmpppffmfmfmmpppff pmfmmmfmffmppffmpp (mmfmppfmmfmp mpmmffpffmpp fmmmff pmmmppppp mmmmff pffmffmppppp à mpfppffmffmppffmpp). Pfmppffmfpff ppmppfmff, fmpppffmffmp mmfmpp pfpfmfmff mmfppfppmpfmfmpmpp, mmfmpp fmmppfpppfmp pmfmppfmm Mmpmmmfmm-mpmmpp-Ppmmmmpppmmfmfpmpp. Pmfmpp pffmppfmmfmpmpp, pmmmppppp mmmmff pffmffmppppp à pfméfmpmpppff.
 Mmfppfppmppmmpp pmfmpp Pfmpffmppppmmffmpppff ppmmffpppmfffmmfmppffmpp, pmmmpp fmmfmfmfffmm fmmmpppppfmmmffmmppmfmpp pmfmmmfmpfmpmmmmmfmfpmppppmmpppppfmp pfmpffppfmpfppfpppmpm pfpfmfmff fpmppffmffmm pmfmffmpp à mmfmppfmpfmpmpp pffémfmmffppfppp, ppmmmmmfffmm fpmppffmffmm mpmmppfpmmppffp mmfppfppmpfmpffmpppppmpmpffmpp pfpfmfmpp fmpppffmffmpmpp fmpmpppppfmpmmmfmpmfffpmmpp mpmmpp fmmémmfmppfmmfmmmffppfppp, mpmmmmpppfmm pmfmppfmm mfpmppfmfpffmppfmm fmppffppffmfmmppmfmppfmm pfpfmfmpp pppppffmffmm fmppffmmmfpmmpppfffmmppfpppfmm, fmmmpppffmmm fmméfpmèpffmppppmmpppppfmp pffépfmpffmffppmémpp pfmmmmpff pmfmpp Mfmppffmffpmmpppffpppmppppmmpppppfmp. Pppppffmffmm pppmpp pfmppffmffpmppfpppfmm pfmmmmfmm mmmmmfmmfmpppfmfmpmpppff pfpfmfmpp fpmppffmffmm fmmmppppmmffmppffp pmfmmm mpmmfffmmmmfppfpffmpmmpp mmmfmf ppmppfppmmpppppfmp ppmêppmmpp ppfù pppppffmppffmpp pfmmmmffmfmm mmm pmfmpp pfmpmffmffmm mmpmppfmmppfmffppp mpmêfmppffmpp fmfpppmff.
 Pmmmpp ppmmppppp mmpmmmfmm pmfmppfmm mmfppffmfmffpmfpmfmppfmm, pmmfmpmpp mpmmfffmm.
 Ppfmfp, ppfppp pfmmppfmffmp mpmmffpffmpp « mmfppffmfmffpmfpmfmppfmm » mffmmfmff ?
 Mmpmmmmfp, ppffmfmff. Fpmfmf pfpfmfppfppp pfmmmmpffpmfmpp fmfpppmpp pmfmmmpppmfmfmfmpp pffémfmmffppfpppmmmpmfmpp, pmfmpp Mpfmffpppppp_Mmmfmppmfmmmfmm pfmmppfmffmp pffmffmppppp ppmppfmpmépffmpppff fmmfmfpff mmfmpp mmfppffmfpfm-pmfà.
 Mffpppfmpépffmppfmmfmmmmmpppfmp. Mppfmp fmmmff pmmmpp mpmmfffmm « mmpmfffmpmpp » ?
 Pfmmmmpffmppmffpmf.
 Pfmpffppfmpmmffmfmmffmppfmffpf.
 Çmmm fmppmfmmm mmfppffmfpfmmpp mfpmppmffppp ?
 Mmppffmppmpf.
 Mmfmppfmmfmp pmfmpp mmfmmmfmm mpmmpp pmfmpp mpmmffpffmpp
 Mmppffmppmpf, pmmmpp pppmpp fpmppffmffmm mmfmmmmmfmfpmpp pfmmmmfmm ppmppfppp mffppppfpfmfmfféfmpfmfmpmmpp. Pmfmpp Pfmpffmppppmmffmpppff ppmmffpppmfffmmfmppffmpp fmmmpppffmmm pfmpffppfmmpmmmmmppmfmppppmmpppppfmp fmppffèfmm mmfppfpppfmppffmmmpffmffé pfmmmmpff fpmppffmppffmpp pffépfmppfpppfmmmpp. Fpmppffmppffmpp pfmmppfmf mpmmpp mmfppfppfpfmépffmmmfmpmffppfppp pffmfffmmpfpfmfmpp mpmmpp pppppffmffmm mpppppfmppffmmmîpppmpppff fmpppffmffmm fpmmpppfffmm fmfpppmpp mfmfmfmpppffpffmpp mmfmfffpmmffpmfmpp pfmmmmpfffmpmffmmffmfpmfmffèpffmppppmmpppppfmp ppmmppfmfpfffmppffmffèpffmpp. Êfmpmppfmm-fpmppffmffmm fmmûpff pfpfmfmpp mmfmppfmmfmp mmpmffmppppp mmfmpppmfmmm pfpfmfmpp fpmppffmffmm fpmppffmfpmfmppffp ?
 Ppmmppppp mpfppffmffmm ! Fpmmfffpmmpp pmfmppfmm Mmpmmmfmm-mpmmpp-Ppmmmmpppmmfmfpmpp ! Mfpmffpfmfmm.
 Mmmpmfmmfppfppfpmfppf.
 Mmfppfppppppmmmpffmpm.

_P.S. : Bien que les propos du Maréchal Alèm parlent deux-mêmes, vous trouverez peut-être utile de faire appel à un traducteur._

_Édité parce que tout le monde n'a pas forcément OS X..._


----------



## alèm (4 Avril 2004)

Mmfmfpmpppfffmm mmmppmmfffmm mpmmppfmm Mmpmmmfmm-Mpmmpp-Ppmmmmpppmmfmfpmpp ppffmf mpmmppfmm Ppmmmmpppmmfmfpmppfmm mpm'mppppp Mmpmmmfmm fpmppfmffpffmpp mpmmppfmm Ppmmmmpppmmfmfpmppfmm-Mpmmpp-Mfmmffpmfmppfmpfmm mffpppmpmémmfmfffmm ppffmf mpmmppfmm Mmpmmmfmm-Mpmmpp-Pfmmmmpppfmpmmmpmfppfpppfmm pffmppfmppffppffmffmmfmméfmm, fpmppfffmmppffp pmf'mffmfmpppppfppmmffpppmffmpp mpmmppfmm ppmmffpppmfffmmfmppffmppfmm mpmmpp pppppffmppffmpp Mmfmmmpfmmfffmpmmmpmfmpp mpmmpp Fmmfmpffmpmfmmmpppmpmmffmpp mpm'mppppp Mfpmmmfmffmp pfpfmfmff pppppffmffmm fmppffmmmmfffmpmpppppfmp mmmfpmmppmmf ppmépfmpffmfffmm pmmfmffmmpfpfmfmpp mpmmmmpppfmm pmfmppfmm pppémfmppfmmfmffmmmfmpmffppfpppfmm pfpfmfmpp pppppffmffmm ppmmpppppppfpppfmm mmmfpmmppmmf mppfmffpf. Fpmppfffmmppffp pmf'mmmmpfmpfpffmppfmffpf fmmfmppffmmmfmpmmmmfmèppmmpp pfpfmf'mffpmffmm fmffmmèpffmpppppfmp mmmfpmmppmmf ppmppfmff, mffpmffmm ppm'ppfpppfmp pmfmfffmpfmpépffmmmpmfmppppmmpppppfmp fmmmmmppffmfpmfé mmmfpmmppmmf mpmfmf mfpppffmfmmppmfppfppp mpmmpp mmpmmmfmmfmmmpp mmfmmmfmpémfmppfpffmffmpp : mpmmpp pmfmmm Pmppffppf ! Fmpmmmpppmpmmfffmm pfpfmfmpp pppppffmm Mpfpffèpffmppfmm Fppmppmmp Ppf'Pmfmfffpmmffmpmmppfmm ppp'ppfpppfmp pfmmmmfmm mmfmppfmpfmpmpp mffppmpfmfmfmpmmpppppmmfmpp : mffpmffmm pppppffmffmm pfmpffppfpfmppffmmmpppppfmp mpmmpp pmfmmm Mmppffmffmmfmpp &amp; Pmmppffmfpfm mppfmp mpmmpp pmf'mfpfmfmffpmfmpp mpm'Ppf'Pmfmfffpmmpp pffépfmfmffmpémpp mpmmmmpppfmm fmpppffmffmpmpp pmfmmm Fmmfmpffmpmfmmmpppmpmmffmpp pfmppffmfpff fmmmmm mpfpffmmmmffmmfmfpmppfmfpff pfpfmfmmmfmmmff-ppmppfpppfmp-mmmmfmpppmmmpffmpmmpp.

Pppppffmffmm mmfppfpppfmpmffpppfmfppfpppfmm à ppp'êfmppffmpp mpm'mmmfmfmmffmfppp pfmmmmpfffmpmff pfpfmfmmmpppmpm mmfmpppfffmpmmmmffpppfmm pppppffmffmm fmmmmmppffmfpmfmpppppfmp mpmmpp ppmmmmfmffpmmmmmfffmm mmppffmppfmffpmmmmmfmmppfmm fmpppffmffmp mppppp pffmppmmfppfppppppmmmmfffmmfmmmmmpppfmp pmf'fmffmmmmmmfmmpp mpmmpp pppppffmppffmpp pmfmmmpppmfmfmfmpp ppmmffpmfpmfépppmmmmffpffmpp mppfmp pfpfmfmpp mpm'mmmfmffmppffmppfmm pppmpp pppppffmffmm pfmpffppfpfmppffmmmpppppfmp pfpfmfmpp mpmmppfmm fppmmmfmmfmmmffpppmfmfmfmppfmm mmfppfppmppmmpp mpfpfffmffmmpfpfmfmppfmm mppfmp pppppffmffmm mmfppfpffpffppfppmpfmmpppppfmp mmmfpmmppmmf mpmmpp pmfmmm Mmfmfpmffppmmmmffm Mmppmfmppfmfmpp !

Fmmémmfmppfmmfmmmffppfppp !!

Mmpfmffpmppfpppfmm à pppppffmppffmpp Fpmppfmffmpp mpmfmf Ppmmffpmfmffmppfmf !


----------



## TibomonG4 (4 Avril 2004)

Pffmmmfpmmff pfpfmfmpp çmmm fpmppffmffmm pfmpmfmmmmfffmmmpp  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











_Traduction : Ravi que ça vous plaise _


----------



## TibomonG4 (4 Avril 2004)

Pmfmpp ppmmffpmfmffmppfmf mmf'mppfmmfmp ppmmpppfffpmmppmffpmfpmfmppfmffpf ppmmmmmfffmm pmfmmm Fmmfmpffmpmfmmmpppmpmmffmpp mmf'mppfmmfmp pppmffpfffpmmmmpppmppfmmpfpfmfmpp   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








_Traduction : Le milieu c'est merveilleux mais la Stylandie c'est nirvanesque_


----------



## Finn_Atlas (4 Avril 2004)

Un tropico coco ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (4 Avril 2004)

La Stylandie est en proie à l'émotion... En effet d'inquiètantes rumeurs circulent sur un éventuel enlèvement de notre Premier Ministre-Président, sa Majesté, ("Pupuce" pour les membres bien-aimés du gouvernement) Pourtant...


----------



## nato kino (4 Avril 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> La Stylandie est en proie à l'émotion... En effet d'inquiètantes rumeurs circulent sur un éventuel enlèvement de notre Premier Ministre-Président, sa Majesté, ("Pupuce" pour les membres bien-aimés du gouvernement) Pourtant...



Pourtant les bruits ne sont pas les seuls à courir.


----------



## TibomonG4 (4 Avril 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Pourtant les bruits ne sont pas les seuls à courir.



Intervention notable d'un messager stylandinsecte qui doit faire face chaque jour aux bombes à têtes pétardmouillesques des pauvres erres que WebOliver considère comme les membres de son armée, et contourner leurs papiers tue-mouches thermocollants UHU de 12 ans d'âge pour apporter les messages au péril de sa vie


----------



## nato kino (4 Avril 2004)

Je ne reçois mes ordres que d'un seul, le vrai, l'unique, l'irremplaçable "LE TERRIBLE", seul personne digne de représenter ici le 01Style, SON Président à vie, Le flamok et l'oliweb n'étant que de pâles copies lorgnant sur la majestée resplendisante par delà les volcans sacrés du Grand LE TERRIBLE.


----------



## Anonyme (4 Avril 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Je ne reçois mes ordres que d'un seul, le vrai, l'unique, l'irremplaçable "LE TERRIBLE", seul personne digne de représenter ici le 01Style, SON Président à vie, Le flamok et l'oliweb n'étant que de pâles copies lorgnant sur la majestée resplendisante par delà les volcans sacrés du Grand LE TERRIBLE.



<blockquote><font class="small"> Posté à lorigine par moi-même:</font><hr />en l'absence du Président de la République qui s'était envolé quelques minutes plus tôt pour le Bélouchistan.

[/QUOTE]

Nato na pas tort de le rappeler aux oublieux de toutes sortes : seul Le Terrible peut se prévaloir du 01 Style. Il nen est pas moins vrai que lAmok est le Premier ministre *effectivement nommé* par notre Président. En son absence, lAmok est donc bel et bien le chef légitime de la Stylandie libre dont il assure également la présidence par intérim. Il va sans dire (mais, semble-t-il, encore mieux en le disant) que dès son retour du Bélouchistan, notre bien-aimé Président recouvrera tout à la fois ses fonctions et ses prérogatives.

_P.S. : Je vous rassure, même moi, par moments, je me fais peur..._


----------



## macelene (4 Avril 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Je ne reçois mes ordres que d'un seul, le vrai, l'unique, l'irremplaçable "LE TERRIBLE", seul personne digne de représenter ici le 01Style, SON Président à vie, Le flamok et l'oliweb n'étant que de pâles copies lorgnant sur la majestée resplendisante par delà les volcans sacrés du Grand LE TERRIBLE.











 Mince ya un nouveau  Président, si je compte bien

*LE Terrible  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 
*LE Flamok   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 
*L Oliweb  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

Trois en tout va falloir qu'on m'explique   !!!!


----------



## Anonyme (4 Avril 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> *LE Terrible
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Chers ennemis du pseudo-WebOland, il semble que même votre ministre de la Défense ait du mal à reconnaître votre autorité


----------



## TibomonG4 (4 Avril 2004)

Nous attendrons donc impatiemment que le 01-Bien de la Stylandie fasse descendre sur nous ses ondes bénéfiques


----------



## macelene (4 Avril 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Nous attendrons donc impatiemment que le 01-Bien de la Stylandie fasse descendre sur nous ses ondes bénéfiques






*Urgent* Petit message de Votre Majesté  du fin fond des bois de la Stylandie 











*ses ondes bénéfiques*











   ah!!!!  bon


----------



## Anonyme (4 Avril 2004)

STYLENSTAADT (Reuters)  Daprès plusieurs sources concordantes, des mouvements de troupes ont eu lieu dans la soirée à la frontière avec la Gelbique, aux alentours de Könnengrad, capitale du Haut-Schlurpen stylandais. Selon les observateurs des Forums-Unis dépêchés sur place, ces manuvres pourraient augurer dune attaque massive contre les troupes webolivistes cantonnées à Arlon, à deux pas de la frontière Gelbico-Bourgenluxoises.
La tension était perceptible ce soir à Stylenstaadt, où le Gouvernement na pas souhaité réagir à ces informations. Après plusieurs jours dhésitation et malgré la sécession des départements des Bas-de-Manche, il semble que la guerre soit désormais inévitable. La bataille de Stylandie nest plus quune question dheures.


----------



## tomtom (4 Avril 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Selon les observateurs des Forums-Unis dépêchés sur place, ces manuvres pourraient augurer dune attaque massive contre les troupes webolivistes cantonnées à Arlon, à deux pas de la frontière Gelbico-Bourgenluxoises.



Waouh, ça se rapproche 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Il est temps que je choisisse mon camps


----------



## macelene (5 Avril 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> STYLENSTAADT (Reuters)  des mouvements de troupes ont eu lieu dans la soirée
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 le Gouvernement na pas souhaité réagir à ces informations. Après plusieurs jours dhésitation:   * : ben elle et où votre Pupuce Adorée ???*


. La bataille de Stylandie nest plus quune question dheures. 








*Bon et ça se passe où ???   moi j'attends vive l' Action 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








*


----------



## gribouille (5 Avril 2004)

*Annonce non diplomatique sous forme d'information préalable à tout problèmes éventuels*
_ "l'empire caché du gouffre de girb" ne fait allégeance à personne si précédements apparues. 
Pour l'instant nous en resterons à surveiller les errances des autres individus apperçus, pour l'instant nous ne prendrons point partie envers quelque fratrie que ce soit. 
"l'empire caché du gouffre de girb" reste autonome et indépendant. "l'empire caché du gouffre de girb" autorise la visite et le dialogue des personnealités déléguées par les autres groupes existants. 
"l'empire caché du gouffre de girb" garderas relations et association avec la "Sonnyboy Worldwide Corporation".
"l'empire caché du gouffre de girb" se reserve le droit de communiquer, de pactiser, de chasser, de combattre, de renier, selon ses besoins impératifs tout membres ou groupes associés ou non.
Toute fraterie ou personne s'opposant ouvertement ou discretement à "l'empire caché du gouffre de girb", seras pourchassée jusqu'à implosion de lui ou elle même.
enfin... "l'empire caché du gouffre de girb" se reserve le droit de tout.
"l'empire caché du gouffre de girb" décline toute responsabilité vis à vis de tout.
"l'empire caché du gouffre de girb" n'est soumis à aucune loi ou règle hormis les siennes.
"l'empire caché du gouffre de girb" n'impose aucune contrainte si on ne viens pas l'enquiquiner.
"l'empire caché du gouffre de girb" communique comme bon lui semble, tenez vous le pour dit.
"l'empire caché du gouffre de girb" n'est pas une caféteria, ni un dispensaire pour personnes en mal de relationnel sous les bonnes règles à la con du type judéo-chrétiennes.
"l'empire caché du gouffre de girb" n'acceptes pas le nerds, les pleurnichards, ni les paumés de la réthorique mal apprise.
"l'empire caché du gouffre de girb" n'authorise pas les suisses à rejoindre sa communauté.
"l'empire caché du gouffre de girb" récupère allègrement tout anciens militaires du bloc de l'ancienne grande et merveilleuse URSS, les généraux et amiraux sont bien accueillis.
"l'empire caché du gouffre de girb" n'accepte pas certaine professions, se renseigner à l'accueil.
"l'empire caché du gouffre de girb" accepte cheques, cartes bancaires et especes.
"l'empire caché du gouffre de girb" ne fait pas crédit.
"l'empire caché du gouffre de girb" peut modifier sans préavis l'ensemble des règles.

Toute ressemblance avec des situations équivoques ou personnes existantes n'est pas ttotalement forfuit.
gribouille remercie gribouille pour son aimable et perpétuelle et audacieuse participation.
Merci à Chris Tombal pour son eternel soutiens (à la tienne meine schöne tartiflette 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )

*Prochaine annonce : plus tards 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*_


----------



## Bilbo (5 Avril 2004)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Finn_Atlas, ex-ministre de la recherche en Dolmatie, numéro 2 du MaoStyle.


Il n'y a que des ministres et des numéro 1 et 2 ici. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













D'après ce que j'ai vu, il n'y a pas, pour l'instant, de numéro 2 dans les Hautes Vallées du Bas-de-Manche. La place est certainement à prendre. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




À+


----------



## gribouille (5 Avril 2004)

_"l'empire caché du gouffre de girb" n'autorise pas Finn-Atlas à faire quoi que se soit comme tentative de contact evc nous. Pas de chercutailles en nos murs !

*Édit du matin ensoleillé avec Bacardi-Caramel chaud au petit déjeuner*



_


----------



## Anonyme (5 Avril 2004)

bonjour à tous ..euh quelqu'un pourrait me faire un petit résumé des 151 posts ...?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Il faut choisir son camp c'est ça ? 

WebO contre Amok ?


----------



## macelene (5 Avril 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> bonjour à tous ..euh quelqu'un pourrait me faire un petit résumé des 151 posts ...?
> 
> 
> 
> ...












*Lorna t'as tout bon    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*


----------



## gribouille (5 Avril 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> *Lorna t'as tout bon
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Communication personnelle cryptée donc forcément incompréhenssible par le novice*

_dites moi macelene, avez vous placé vos tartines de pain au noix (+25 points) avec les confitures de luxe naturelles (+120 points) sur la table pour les partager avec l'homme à la Lincoln Noire 1970 décapotable et inetrieur cuir blanc, veste en nubuk bleu teinté, canne avec pommeau d'argent comprenant épée et fusil cachés en son sein.... ?_


----------



## macelene (5 Avril 2004)

gribouille a dit:
			
		

> *Communication personnelle cryptée donc forcément incompréhenssible par le novice*
> 
> _dites moi macelene, avez vous placé vos tartines de pain au noix (+25 points) avec les confitures de luxe naturelles (+120 points) sur la table pour les partager avec l'homme à la Lincoln Noire 1970 décapotable et inetrieur cuir blanc, veste en nubuk bleu teinté, canne avec pommeau d'argent comprenant épée et fusil cachés en son sein.... ?
> 
> _


_











*Plutôt deux fois qu'une même mis d'autres appâts va me le coincer moi  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








*






 À moi la belle vie !!!!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_


----------



## macelene (5 Avril 2004)

* Communiqué express de la SkyGrib News*
_plusieures traces de cadavres de Cannis Lupus on été retrouvées sur quelques terres arides et esseulées. En premier lieu notre reporter a pensé trouver une vieille calandre d'un vieux camion UNIC "long nez", qui se serais abîmés dans la falaise du canyon venteux et vide du SirMacgregorus.... Après analyse il se trouve que cela puisse être l'armature bionique d'un Cannis Lupus qui été broyée par un WebolivusPlouc très énervé. Par ailleurs notre reporter à retrouvé la fourrure du dit Cannis Lupus un peut plus loin au bord d'une rivière.... Au premier abord il eus crus trouver un vieux pled abandonné d'une quelconque Renault R12.... mais l'étiquette du pressing encore attaché à la fourrure mentionne bien qu'il s'agit de l'habit de peau de l'Amok Lupus (laver à 60° en cas de taches blanches persistantes, raviver au miror spécial crins, nettoyage des puces à sec au chalumeau, pas d'essorage, étendre à plat, repasser avec vapeur au maximum pour redonner du bouffant). On présuppose que le WebolivusPlouc après avoir dépecé l'Amok Lupus, il se serais servis de sa peau comme d'une serviette de plage pour un bain de soleil auprès de l'eau gazouillante et fraîche....
L'Amok aurais il disparus corps et bien.... ou est-ce encore une feinte stratégique de sa part pour pouvoir rejoindre le camp adverse ou l'attends sa muse, ou bien est il aller rejoindre une quelconque troisième armée, secrète, encore inconnue..... terrée quelque part, à l'affût.....

C'étais Odile, DeRay Odile, pour SkyGrib News.... _


----------



## TibomonG4 (5 Avril 2004)

*Communiqué spécial de Stylandwild beasts rapporté par le stylandinsecte  secret Nato, toujours au plus proche des événements* 


_Après avoir bravé quelques tue-mouches préparés à la superglue de quelques heures d'ouverture du tube (décidément les armes webolivistes ne sont pas au point), le stylandinsecte nous rapporte des éclairs lumineux provenant des forêts de Stylandie profonde... Fort du pouvoir de l'Amokaline, l'Amok devrait avoir changé de peau pour nous revenir ressourcé sous la forme de notre Premier Ministre-Président, sa Magesté, ("Pupuce" pour les membres bien-aimés du gouvernement)... _ 

Nous attendons confirmation de Monsieur le Ministre d'Hocquéville






A pas peur... a pas peur..


----------



## Anonyme (5 Avril 2004)

STYLENSTAADT (Reuters)  Lémotion est vive en Stylandie où un communiqué du palais présidentiel publié ce soir annonce la démission de Monsieur dHocquéville de ses fonctions de ministre dÉtat à la Culture et à lÉbénisterie, et de celles de porte-parole du Gouvernement. Le communiqué, laconique, précise que « Monsieur dHocquéville a présenté sa démission au Premier ministre qui la acceptée. » On nen sait pas plus sur les motivations qui ont poussé Monsieur dHocquéville, jusqualors numéro trois du Gouvernement, à se retirer de la scène politique. À sa sortie du palais présidentiel, où le Premier ministre la reçu pendant près d'une demi-heure, le quadruple prix Nobel aurait déclaré : « Ça devient vraiment nimporte quoi. Ça ne mamuse plus du tout. » Il sest ensuite rendu à laéroport de Stylenstaadt où lattendait un vol pour le Bélouchistan.
La situation reste confuse à Stylenstaadt où le porte-parole du palais présidentiel a toutefois annoncé la nomination de Monsieur Thibault Mongéquatre dans les fonctions devenues vacantes.


----------



## TibomonG4 (5 Avril 2004)

Un conciliabule Stylandais s'impose non Monsieur d'Hocquéville ?


----------



## Fulvio (5 Avril 2004)

Amis Stylandais, ces temps de période trouble, vous vous demandez : "où c'est que je vais bien pouvoir planquer le pognon ?"

Le Trou-Duché du Yonderbourg !

A deux pas de chez-vous (3), le Trou-Duché du Yonderbourg, c'est un cadre agréable pour planquer votre pognon.

Le Trou-Duché du Yonderbourg, c'est :
- 3 Boulangeries.
- 147 établissements banquaires.
- Un bureau de douane ouvert du lundi au jeudi de 9h à 11h30 et de 14h30 à 17h00.
- Une constitution conforme à la Déclaration Universelle des Droits des Grands Singes (1).
- Aucun traité international signé pendant 15 siècles d'histoire.
- Plein d'endroits pour planquer du pognon.

Et en plus, si vous planquez beaucoup (mais vraiment beaucoup) de pognon dans l'un des 147 établissements banquaires du Trou-Duché du Yonderbourg avant le 6 avril, l'Office des Nationalisations et Blanchiments (2) vous offre la nationalité Yonderbourgeoise !

*Trou-Duché du Yonderbourg : jamais désiré, jamais conquis !*

_Ceci était un communiqué du Ministère Universel du Trou-Duché du Yonderbourg_

------
1 : ça veux pas dire que c'est une République Bananière, hein !
2 : situé juste au dessus du Bureau des Douanes.
3 : comme son nom l'indique.
4 : oui, je sais, c'est pas dans l'ordre !


----------



## Foguenne (5 Avril 2004)

Ca me fait penser à un pays mais lequel ?


----------



## Macthieu (5 Avril 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Choisis bien ta vie en dépend



Je choisis d'appuyer sa Grande Majesté Amok.

Je met à la disposition de la Stylandie mes forces armées de la Anerie commandé par le colonel Sonnyboy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Puisse Dieu nous donner la force et le courage de vaincre les rebelles.


----------



## Amok (6 Avril 2004)

_Mes chers compatriotes, mes chers compatriotesses,

Aujourd'hui, à l'aube, nos forces armées ont lancé une vaste offensive sur le quartier général des Webolivistes. Le feu, le sang, les larmes et la terreur furent durant de longues heures les compagnons des félons qui se sont rendus à 11:45 SMT (Stylandie Meridian Time). Cette attaque, accompagnée de notre hymne scandé par les poitrines de nos braves soldates restera dans l'histoire. Je tiens personnellement à féliciter le sérénissime adjudant Bengilli qui a mené la charge avec une fougue, un sens de la tactique et une clairvoyance qui font honneur à notre patrie. Malheureusement blessé dans une partie arrière, centrale et basse de son individu par un zyglotron fouineur à tête moutardeuse qu'il tentait de désamorcer à l'aide d'un coupe-ongles, notre chef des armées ne peut être à mes côtés. L'ensemble du pays l'accompagne dans cette piquante et douloureuse épreuve, et nos pensées rejoignent en cet instant le célèbre testicule du désormais non moins célébré BigLebo, que vous pouvez admirer (donc, le testicule lui-même) au musée national pour la modique somme de 15 zeuros. Buvez, éliminez***.

Les voyous, à l'heure où je vous parle sont sous les verrous. Leurs supplications pleurnichardes, lorsque leurs pauvres petits corps me furent présentés ne changeront rien aux terribles punitions qu'ils subiront, à la hauteur de leur traîtrise. Du beau, du bon, Dubonnet.

Ma majesté n'oubliera pas en ces temps troublés ceux et celles qui lui sont restés fidèles. Elle n'oubliera pas non plus ceux et celles qui, profitant du trouble, ont révélé leur vrai visage et fait les interressants. Que ceux là serrent les sphincters, l'heure des comptes approche. PréparationH***.

Les raccrochés de la dernière heure, lorsque l'issue du conflit devint évidente,  doivent également savoir que leurs manigances sont inutiles. Macthieu, ambassadeur du Cranadesque-Perrot imaginait probablement m'avoir berné, et à travers ma personne avoir trompé l'ensemble du peuple de notre cher pays : actuellement il joue aux cartes avec quelques détenus de droit commun et les protestations de sa délégation n'y changeront rien. Votre horoscope au 05 80***.

Mais ma majesté, sévère mais juste, ne pense qu'a une chose : la reconstruction et la grandeur de la Stylandie. Puisque nos geôles rengorgent de main d'oeuvre bon marché, j'ai le plaisir de vous annoncer que notre royale république va lancer de grands travaux. Dès les procès terminés, les condamnés par avance creuseront avec des cuillères à thé un nouveau canal entre la mer de Stylandie et le delta du Mozambicra, soit un passage de 3257 kilomètres qui nous ouvrira les portes maritimes de l'Ouest. Pour cette grande oeuvre, j'ai nommé Monsieur d'Hocquéville responsable des travaux de la république, poste qu'il a immédiatement accepté en apprenant qu'il aurait tous les droits sur les prisonniers. Sa réponse fut simple et directe : "le Belge, j'en fais mon affaire!". Chez Dédé, moules-frittes. Rue de l'hopital, Stylansdaat***.

Mes chers compatriotes et compatriotesses, je tiens une nouvelle fois à vous remercier de votre confiance. Pour feter l'événement, trois jours de bringue à tout casser ont été instaurés. Cette fête, qui se déroulera tous les ans les 6, 7 et 8 avril sera l'occasion d'une grande déconne avec jeux (courses en sac, grand prix de Stylandie d'automobiles miniatures, défilé de nos armées sur le boulevard Nocey et Bankey, LAN de Master Mind et Rubik's cube, etc) et distribution de fraises Tagada et de cornichons. Thibaud Mongéquatre est nommé "grand organisateur" et sera en charge de l'intendance pour ces grandes réjouissances populaires. Le CD de la Star'ac Stylandaise en vente partout***.

Pour terminer, un bonheur n'arrivant jamais seul, j'ai le plaisir, la joie, la fierté de vous annoncer la naissance d'un héritier. Le ventre arrondi de ma bien aimée gribouille ne trompait plus personne. Le mariage princier aura lieu dans la cathédrale Notre dame de Stylanstaadt le 8, la mise bas étant prévue le 9, à 12 heures trente précises. La maman est ravie et sa joie fait plaisir à voir, même si ses courbes et la grâce qui émerveillaient tous ceux qui l'approchaient ont quelque peu souffert de cette future maternité. Mais n'en doutons pas, les 72 kilogrammes pris ces dernières semaines ne seront bientôt qu'un mauvais souvenir. En attendant, votre majesté s'est rétirée dans son harem pour méditer et tracer les futures orientations politiques et économiques de notre belle Stylandie, aidé en cela par de belles stylandaises dont l'avis -on le sait- est toujours judicieux. Durex***.

Mes chers compatriotes et compatriotesses, je vous souhaite de très bonnes fêtes de Stylandie, et rendez vous pour le procès.

Vive la Stylandie libre et eternelle, vive moi.

Votre majesté, Pupuce._

** Votre publicité dans les bulletins officiels ? Contactez la présidence.*


----------



## TibomonG4 (6 Avril 2004)

Merci de cet honneur et tous mes voeux à la future maman Gribouille 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Les stylandais attendent bien sûr les photos du nouveau né avec impatience


----------



## macelene (6 Avril 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Merci de cet honneur et tous mes voeux à la future maman Gribouille
> 
> 
> 
> ...












*Es-t-on bien certain de la semence de Sa Majesté Amokdechosemachin   ??? *





_PS: faudrait demander l'avis de Notre Grand homme Médecine (JPmiss ) pour voir s'il ne s'agit pas d'une grossesse nerveuse  ???_


----------



## gribouille (6 Avril 2004)

Bientôt un communiqué de l'empire de gribouillerie du fin fond de la citadelle du gouffre de grib


----------



## gribouille (6 Avril 2004)

*En direct sur SkyGrib News, gribouille notre aimable empereur interviewé par DeRay, Odile Deray dans son emission Talk-shaude "les pizzas s'enfuient" *
_ DeRay, Odile DeRay : Alors ce petit il se porte bien ? c'est une fille ou c'est un garçon ?
gribouille : on ne sais pas encore, ce qui est sûr, c'est qu'ils sont plusieurs
DeRay, Odile DeRay : Ah bon ? et combien ? vous voulez une pâte d'amande ?
gribouille : je veux bien merci, une douzaine
DeRay, Odile DeRay : de pâtes d'amandes ?
gribouille : non de mômes, et une pâte d'amande
Odile, Deray Odile : vous allez accoucher de douze enfants et d'une pâte d'amande ?
gribouille : non on ne sais pas si l'on vas trancher pour les douze alors que la pâte d'amande je l'ai mangée
Odile DeLaBlonde : des saucisses ?
gribouille : non des siamois
Odile Juste un doigt : ils ont des poils déjà ?
gribouille : c'est un peut tout emmellé
Odidididlle : L'empire de la gribouillerie etant exterieur avec le conflit des deux autres civilisation, vous hésitiez à faire pratiquer l'accouchement par Finn_atlas d'un côté, et le Herr Docktor de l'autre ?
gribouille : le sort en est jeté, le "d'un côté" à perdus la bataille et "de l'autre" à gagné
Didille : Donc Finn_Atlas est grillé ?
gribouille : il étais charcutière
Didonsdidille tu fais n'importekoi : il m'as dit un jour pourtant "iche binnn pzykologheue"
gribouille : non vous confondez avec le Docteur Pinderschlässe de la famille Adams
OdileTuTeReprendsSteuplait : Vous aviez des amis chez les vaincus, une autre pâte d'amande ?
gribouille : Oui en effet, j'ai mis sous ma protection l'officier Macellene, je me taperais bien le cameraman à la place de la pâte d'amande
Odileuuuuh : on as de la crême de marrons si vous voulez
gribouille non ça finiras marron de toute manieres
Odileuuuuh : ahin ahin ahin
gribouille : c'est cela ouiiii
Diiiiiiile : Donc vous allez vous rabattre sur Herr Docktor ?
gribouille : non j'ai opté pour le robot minute construit par notre popre institut, Herr Docktor c'est un peut particulier, on perfere éviter... il court partout en criant "lelapin, gniiiin lelapin lelapin, gniiin" en tournant en rond dans un parking souterrain avec ses lunettes de glacier sur le pif.
Odile remontée : c'est vrai, enfin je ne veux pas dire parceque mon job de journaliste objectiviste me l'interdit, mais c'est un peut particulier
gribouille : Oui Odile, vous savez Odile.... je n'ai pas l'habitude de dire du mal des gens... mais c'est vrai qu'elle est gentille
OdilleParsEnFlaque : ahin ahin ahin
gribouille : prenez un verre d'eau
Odille : merci, ..... et la petite bouteille là avec aussi.... merci
gribouille : du citron ?
Odille : Alcool ménager à 95°, fraîcheur citron..... Donc des siamois ? hips !
gribouille : oui une douzaine bien ficelés.... on les garderas ainsi.... pour leur baptème ça feras une guirlande
BloDille : Ahouéééééé dois être top une guirlande de siamois branchée sur secteur.... une page de pub....
.....
boum *·°.

_
* c'étais Didille pour SkyGrib News.... ce soir un reportage spécial sur les tortures dans les geoles de l'amok....... Football..........*


----------



## TibomonG4 (6 Avril 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> *Es-t-on bien certain de la semence de Sa Majesté Amokdechosemachin   ??? *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



D'aprés le bureau de contrôle * Veritas * ( bureau de contrôle de * Validation Effective et Régulière par l'Interiorité 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Testiculaire de l'Amokalinienne Semence * ) effectuée par ponction délicieusement douloureuse aux dires de l'intéressé, l'Amokaline serait toujours de première fraîcheur 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




PS: le bureau de contrôle de * Veritas * et une filière du *Medef* (*Macelene's Expertises in Density and Elementary Flow*)


----------



## gribouille (6 Avril 2004)

*Page de Pub *
_tala tata la taa ouin ouin.... les meubles A bités, les mêmes que ceux de votre voisin de palier.... talata ta ouin ouin_


----------



## Amok (6 Avril 2004)

*(Publicité)*

_Bientôt Paques, la fête des oeufs !


(Communiqué des pondeurs à cru stylandais - PCS, l'oeuf est l'avenir de l'homme)_


----------



## Anonyme (6 Avril 2004)




----------



## Amok (6 Avril 2004)

*(Publicité)* 

_Madame, votre mari a l'air triste et désemparé? Il n'a plus envie de vous?

Pensez canard! Un bon canard laqué de chez Sovetoa Vît et votre mari sera métamorphosé!_


Sovetoa Vît, le bon canard laqué, existe aussi en tube.


----------



## TibomonG4 (6 Avril 2004)

Quel esprit d'à propos Lorna! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Seulement les petits ne sont pas encore nés et on peut douter qu'ils soient jaunes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 à moins que l'Amokaline ait tourné 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Non, non! Impossible Veritas dit toujours la verité 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 et Macelene est son messager


----------



## Anonyme (6 Avril 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Quel esprit d'à propos Lorna!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Le Flamok Tibo, pense au Flamok !!!


----------



## TibomonG4 (6 Avril 2004)

Certes l'Amok et moi sommes des bêtes sauvages cependant Le Flamok lui, n'est pas une bête sauvage 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Par conséquent, et nonobstant le fait que Panther est un mâle, la chose me semble pour le moins impossible dans les deux cas 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Il faut ajouter à cela la présence légitime de la reine Gribouille enceinte jusqu'aux yeux et qui ne saurait souffrir de tromperie vu l'état de gonflement qui l'habite


----------



## gribouille (6 Avril 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> vu l'état de gonflement qui l'habite



*LOL* ...t'as évité le jeux de mot de justesse


----------



## Amok (6 Avril 2004)

*Publicité* 

_Mesdames, vos cheveux sont secs et cassants? Les peigner devient un calvaire? Tous les enfants vous jetent des cailloux au visage dans la rue?

Que pouvez vous faire pour sortir de cet enfer?

Appliquée régulièrement, la crème revitalisante Océbon à l'Amokaline donne à vos cheveux la nourriture qu'ils espèrent depuis si longtemps. Océbon est absolument sans danger si on suit scrupuleusement le mode d'emploi.

Océbon existe aussi pour le corps et le visage, et en stick  pour un effet lèvres mouillées.

_


----------



## TibomonG4 (6 Avril 2004)

(mode private joke questionnement intense on) Aurait-il regardé Mary à tout prix ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 (mode private joke questionnement intense off)


----------



## Fulvio (6 Avril 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> (mode private joke questionnement intense on) Aurait-il regardé Marie à tout prix ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



[en apparté] Je crois qu'il a aussi lu Ubik [/en apparté]


----------



## Anonyme (6 Avril 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Certes l'Amok et moi sommes des bêtes sauvages cependant Le Flamok lui, n'est pas une bête sauvage
> 
> 
> 
> ...








 bon admettons que les futurs héritiers du couple Amok/Grib ne soient pas jaunes ..; les arguments que vous avancez me semblent ... cohérents (quoique?) , j'avoue ne pas connaître le pelage de notre Majesté(e) Gribouille ...

Quand à l'état de la Reine, il faut bien reconnaître qu'il ne nous permet pas de tels propos,cela pourrait compromettre ou mieux avancer grandement la venue de ces chers ..."petits", son humeur en est déjà fortement atteinte ... ne troublons pas plus notre Majesté(e) ...


----------



## Amok (6 Avril 2004)

lupus yonderboy a dit:
			
		

> [en apparté] Je crois qu'il a aussi lu Ubik [/en apparté]




[à l'oreille] Et les mémoires de Jean Mineur[/à l'oreille]


----------



## TibomonG4 (6 Avril 2004)

D'ailleurs il a toujours le pic, le roc que dis-je la péninsule  signée et datée


----------



## Anonyme (6 Avril 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> (mode private joke questionnement intense on) Aurait-il regardé Mary à tout prix ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



mouais ...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





			
				Amokessentiel a dit:
			
		

> Océbon existe aussi pour le corps et le visage, et en stick pour un effet lèvres mouillées.



L'effet *mouillées* doit pas durer longtemps ...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ... à moins que ...


_ psssiiit c'est fourni avec des piles ?   _


----------



## gribouille (6 Avril 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> [à l'oreille] Et les mémoires de Jean Mineur[/à l'oreille]



Lui ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (6 Avril 2004)

<blockquote><font class="small"> cité à l'origine par le truc orange qui me fait mourir de rire:</font><hr /> L'effet mouillées doit pas durer longtemps ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ... à moins que ... 

[/QUOTE] 

Ben je crois que tu n'es pas très loin


----------



## TibomonG4 (6 Avril 2004)

Déjà bu Gribouille


----------



## Amok (6 Avril 2004)

gribouille a dit:
			
		

> Lui ?



A bien y réfléchir, je ne sais plus vraiment. C'est peut-être elle en fait...


----------



## iMax (6 Avril 2004)

Tiens, excellent ton nouvel avatar, Amok


----------



## gribouille (6 Avril 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Déjà bu Gribouille



oui.... un tit bacardi-vodka-caramel.....


----------



## Amok (6 Avril 2004)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Tiens, excellent ton nouvel avatar, Amok



Oh, je n'ai aucune gloire : c'est juste une reproduction du nouveau timbre de 50 centimes de zeuros de la Stylandie.






_© Imprimerie officielle stylandaise
Reproduction  punie du pal_


----------



## TibomonG4 (6 Avril 2004)

On peut l'avoir en plusieurs couleurs comme les M&amp;M's


----------



## Fulvio (6 Avril 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Oh, je n'ai aucune gloire : c'est juste une reproduction du nouveau timbre de 50 centimes de zeuros de la Stylandie.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



_Le Ministère Universel du Trou-Duché du Yonderbourg vous signale que si vous avez des timbres de collection de valeur à planquer, il existe un club de philatélie à Yonderbourg-Village, juste à côté du Café du Commerce Equitable_


----------



## Amok (6 Avril 2004)

*AFP/ Stylandstaadt* Honoré Macinside libéré.

_Le sous-secrétaire d'état Monsieur Macinside vient d'être relâché des prisons Stydanlaises. On se souvient qu'il avait été injustement incarcéré il y a deux jours (voir dépêche), surpris en train de coller des affiches sur les murs de la piscine municipale, accompagné d'un chien jaune.
L'innocence de Monsieur Macinside étant bien connue de tous et afin de réparer cette terrible injustice, le roi président a décidé non seulement de le réintégrer dans ses fonctions - avec décoration du grand zygomatique à pince - , mais de le nommer peintre officiel du gouvernement.
On se souvient en effet que Monsieur Mackie a récemment effectué un voyage au Japon où il a pu s'exercer à la peinture et à la calligraphie espagnole.
Fier comme d'Artagnan, Le nouveau peintre officiel s'est immédiatement attelé à la réalisation d'une fresque représentant la bataille glorieuse contre les Webolivistes. _ 






_ Honoré Macinside : "la bataille de Stylandie" (détail)
Fusain sur toile - 2 X 37 mètres
© 2004 musée national de Stylandie_


----------



## iMax (6 Avril 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Oh, je n'ai aucune gloire : c'est juste une reproduction du nouveau timbre de 50 centimes de zeuros de la Stylandie.
> 
> 
> 
> ...











Il manque un bout du sceau


----------



## gribouille (6 Avril 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> *AFP/ Stylandstaadt*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



vous remarquerez, cher Amok, qu'il vous as quand meme beaucoup moins bien réussis que le Porc


----------



## Amok (6 Avril 2004)

_ le gouvernement, par la voix de son responsable des budgets exceptionnels, vient de voter l'achat d'une oeuvre de Alèm, photographe de renom, prise lors de la rédition des webolivistes de sinistre mémoire:







On se souvient que le gouvernement, à l'issue d'un pique nique fort réussi avait accepté la rédition des fourbes pleurnichards Foguenne et Webo. De gauche à droite, nous reconnaissons: un mignon, la reine gribouille un peu éméchée, Monsieur d'Oquéville, le chef de gare avec son sifflet, un passant, Amok 1er, Thibaud Mongéquatre hilare, Monsieur Bilboquet, un inconnu et Alfred Demusset.
L'image rejoint ce jour la collection de notre musée qui -nous le rappelons aux étourdis- se visite pour la somme ridicule de 21 zeuros._


----------



## gribouille (6 Avril 2004)

la camera obscura d'alèm est aussi miro que lui


----------



## Amok (6 Avril 2004)

gribouille a dit:
			
		

> la camera obscura d'alèm est aussi miro que lui



C'est son côté Beethoven!


----------



## gribouille (6 Avril 2004)

*En direct du SkyGrib News Center Woldvouaïdeuh* 
Les laboratoire de SAR l'empereur gribouille _ tchoummm_ viennent sous la direction éminente de Sonnyboy et Krystof de finir de dévelloper les machines à questionnites pour SAR Amok.... divers prototypes seront livrés pour essais sur Webo et Foguenne dans la soirée


----------



## TibomonG4 (6 Avril 2004)

*Deniéres news de la DASS le magazine des Dependants of Amok Seed and Scent *  On rapporte des élans de streaking à travers toute la Stylandie


----------



## gribouille (6 Avril 2004)

*En direct du SkyGrib News Center Woldvouaïdeuh toujours* 
La garde prétorienne de SAR gribouille viens de choper un étrange annimal avec son double géniteur, qui se seraient échapés des caves du palais présidentiel Weboliviste... on suppose que SirMacGregor serais le résultats de ces experiences horribles faites avec des crottes de nez de macinside croisées génétiquemnt avec des ornithorynques


----------



## Anonyme (6 Avril 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> C'est son côté Beethoven!


----------



## Anonyme (6 Avril 2004)

S.A. gribouille a dit:
			
		

> SAR gribouille



S.A.R. ou S.A.I. ? Faudrait savoir...


----------



## Foguenne (6 Avril 2004)

En directe de la prison de Stylandie.


----------



## Lio70 (6 Avril 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> En directe de la prison de Stylandie.


----------



## Amok (6 Avril 2004)

le félon a dit:
			
		

> En directe de la prison de Stylandie.


----------



## TibomonG4 (6 Avril 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> En directe de la prison de Stylandie.














 Je me pose une question c'est bien le radiateur d'Élisa auquel il est attaché?


----------



## Bilbo (6 Avril 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> En directe de la prison de Stylandie.

















Encore un prisonnier qui se croit à l'hôtel. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Marre des égards qu'on réserve à la lie de la Stylandie.

Vive Amok (les majuscules y sont 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ). C'est vrai : maintenant qu'on sait qui acclamer, c'est nettement plus simple.


----------



## TibomonG4 (6 Avril 2004)

Tu oublies que ceux du "milieu c'est merveilleux" seront sévérement châtiés


----------



## Bilbo (6 Avril 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Tu oublies que ceux du "milieu c'est merveilleux" seront sévérement châtiés


Gloups. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









À+


----------



## WebOliver (6 Avril 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> En directe de la prison de Stylandie.



_brrzzzazz.... Ne crains rien cher second... Flat et moi ainsi que tous mes acolytes sommes encore en liberté et pas près de nous rendre. Nous nous sommes réfugiés au pays des Teletubbies... Ces derniers nous ont gracieusement accueilli dans leur beau pays... On se fait un peu chier, on mange du Tubby Délice depuis trois jours. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 bzzzzaaazzzza._


----------



## Amok (6 Avril 2004)

Bilbo a dit:
			
		

> Vive Amok. C'est vrai : maintenant qu'on sait qui acclamer, c'est nettement plus simple.



Merci mon bon Bilbo. J'avoue que moi même, par moments, je m'y perdais!


----------



## Anonyme (6 Avril 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> En directe de la prison de Stylandie.



Il va de soi qu'une enquête sera immédiatement dilligentée afin de savoir comment :
1/le détenu s'est procuré une caméra
2/il a réussi à en divulguer les images sur un canal officiel
3/je n'ai pas eu ma barre Ovomaltine ce matin

_P.S. : Paul, tu es le meilleur. Et, sur ce coup-là, je sais que j'ai ABSOLUMENT raison. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_


----------



## TibomonG4 (6 Avril 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> _brrzzzazz.... Ne crains rien cher second... Flat et moi ainsi que tous mes acolytes sommes encore en liberté et pas près de nous rendre. Nous nous sommes réfugiés au pays des Teletubbies... Ces derniers nous ont gracieusement accueilli dans leur beau pays... On se fait un peu chier, on mange du Tubby Délice depuis trois jours.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Il les a soudoyés à coup de lunettes de ski


----------



## iMax (6 Avril 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> En directe de la prison de Stylandie.



Aaaaarf, le bonnet de ski...


----------



## bengilli (6 Avril 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Je tiens personnellement à féliciter le sérénissime adjudant Bengilli qui a mené la charge avec une fougue, un sens de la tactique et une clairvoyance qui font honneur à notre patrie.



L'adjudant Bengilli coule une retraite paisible du coté de Djibouti, un pays qu'il affectionne tout particulièrement depuis ses premières campagnes.

Lassé de combattre les nioubies sur tous les fronts pour une maigre solde, il a préféré convertir son pécule de parachutiste pour s'offrir une charmante masure au bord de la mer rouge... 

Ne cherchez pas, il n'a plus internet.


----------



## Macthieu (6 Avril 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Les raccrochés de la dernière heure, lorsque l'issue du conflit devint évidente,  doivent également savoir que leurs manigances sont inutiles. Macthieu, ambassadeur du Cranadesque-Perrot imaginait probablement m'avoir berné, et à travers ma personne avoir trompé l'ensemble du peuple de notre cher pays : actuellement il joue aux cartes avec quelques détenus de droit commun et les protestations de sa délégation n'y changeront rien. Votre horoscope au 05 80



premièrement, je n'ai jamais été délégué comme ambassadeur dans votre pays. C'était le travail que j'avais confié à Sonnyboy.

Oser mettre mon ambassadeur en prison est un affront que je ne peux accepter.

De ce fait, je déclare la guerre à sa Majesté Amok et compte aider WebOlivier à devenir Le #1 de la Stylandie


----------



## WebOliver (6 Avril 2004)

Macthieu a dit:
			
		

> (...) De ce fait, je déclare la guerre à sa Majesté Amok et compte aider WebOlivier à devenir Le #1 de la Stylandie



_brrrrrzzzzzzzzzarrr  Merci, merci... mais faut que je fourbisse mes armes... et surtout que je trouve la sortie du pays des Teletubbies... je crains qu'il n'y en ai pas. brrrrrrrrrrzzzzzzzzzssss_


----------



## Macthieu (6 Avril 2004)

Dans ce cas, je vais envoyer Casimir pour distraire les télétubbies pendant que tu sortes de là 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





De plus, j'ai envoyer des agents pour libérer Foguenne de sa prison et le ramener au près de vous.


----------



## macinside (6 Avril 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> _ l
> 
> 
> 
> _



je fais pareil


----------



## Anonyme (6 Avril 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> je fais pareil



Oui, mais toi tu fais exprès !


----------



## WebOliver (7 Avril 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> _brrrrrzzzzzzzzzarrr  Merci, merci... mais faut que je fourbisse mes armes... et surtout que je trouve la sortie du pays des Teletubbies... je crains qu'il n'y en ai pas. brrrrrrrrrrzzzzzzzzzssss_



Faut que je me casse de là... ils veulent me forcer à porter un costume comme eux... mais orange... puisque je viens de MacGe... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 Vite la sortie.


----------



## Macthieu (7 Avril 2004)

j'arrive.


----------



## Macthieu (7 Avril 2004)

_communiqué officiel

les troupes de Cranadesque-Perrot, mené par leur terrible chef Macthieu 1, a réussi a délivré Webolivier du pays des télétubbies en envoyant des clones de casimir pour les distraire en leur chantant des chansons.

Actuellement, notre estimé président Webolivier est en sécurité en Cranadesque-Perrot et se remet de son pénible périple.

De plus, mes agent en Stylandrie ont réussi a délivré Foguenne de la sombre et terrifiante prison du pic enneigé des ânes. Il est route actuellement pour la capitale de Cranadesque-Perrot pour subir un traitement contre le lavage de cerveau. Nous espèrons qu'il se remettra de ce traumatisme, Amok  et ses acolytes payeront chère pour ce qu'ils ont fait à Foguenne.

Présentement, nos troupe s'approche des frontière de la Stylandrie pour l'envahir et remettre de l'ordre dans ce pays.

Puisse dieu nous venir en aide contre ces fanatiques mené par le fourbe Amok

d'autre communiqué suivront_


----------



## alèm (7 Avril 2004)

_mmf'éfmpmmmmfffmp fpmpffmmmmffppmmpppppfmp fmppffèfmm mffpppfmpépffmppfmmfmmmmmpppfmp_


----------



## TibomonG4 (7 Avril 2004)

Macthieu a dit:
			
		

> _communiqué officiel
> contre le lavage de cerveau. _











 Non... rien


----------



## TibomonG4 (7 Avril 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm] _mmf'éfmpmmmmfffmp fpmpffmmmmffppmmpppppfmp fmppffèfmm mffpppfmpépffmppfmmfmmmmmpppfmp_



Fmpfmf fmmfmfmfffmm mmf'mppfmmfmp mmpmffmppppp


----------



## macelene (7 Avril 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Fmpfmf fmmfmfmfffmm mmf'mppfmmfmp mmpmffmppppp











  Mince !!!  c'est contagieux ce langage ???


----------



## bengilli (7 Avril 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Mince !!!  c'est contagieux ce langage ???




Amok t'expliquera


----------



## Finn_Atlas (7 Avril 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> _© Imprimerie officielle stylandaise
> Reproduction  punie du pal_








 on peut l'avoir en icône pour Mail ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Auquel cas, je rejoins la stylandie


----------



## alèm (7 Avril 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Fmpfmf fmmfmfmfffmm mmf'mppfmmfmp mmpmffmppppp



pendant que vous vous entretuez, les [MGZ] et oim, nous continuons notre sécession


----------



## plumber (7 Avril 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Mince !!!  c'est contagieux ce langage ???



ca s'appel chier par la bouche

okikilaivulgaire


----------



## Macthieu (7 Avril 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm]
> 
> pendant que vous vous entretuez, les [MGZ] et oim, nous continuons notre sécession



Dans ce cas, j'irais faire un détour dans votre coin pour mater votre petite sécession


----------



## alèm (7 Avril 2004)

Macthieu a dit:
			
		

> Dans ce cas, j'irais faire un détour dans votre coin pour mater votre petite sécession



tu connais la ténacité des marmottes ?






fais gaffe


----------



## Macthieu (7 Avril 2004)

les marmottes que j'ai affronté dernièrement n'ont pas eu la chance de démontrer leur ténacité 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Je doute fort que ca soit différent avec toi


----------



## macinside (7 Avril 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm]
> 
> tu connais la ténacité des marmottes ?



slug en a perdu une ou deux


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (7 Avril 2004)

Macthieu a dit:
			
		

> les marmottes que j'ai affronté dernièrement n'ont pas eu la chance de démontrer leur ténacité



Forcément, vu ce qu'il y avait à affronter  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







_'Tention, tu marches sur un terrain dangereux, là_





P.S: Bon Alèm, moi je propose, on prend 5-6 jours de tranquille, histoire de trouver un scénario sans accrocs de domination de la planète, et après l'apéro, on s'y met


----------



## alèm (7 Avril 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> Black Beru]
> 
> Forcément, vu ce qu'il y avait à affronter
> 
> ...



il doit me rester une caisse pleine de "Trois-Rivières", ça te va ?


----------



## Macthieu (7 Avril 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> Black Beru]
> 
> Forcément, vu ce qu'il y avait à affronter
> 
> ...



les marmottes sont commes les castors, je les mange au petit déjeuner 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









			
				[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> Black Beru]
> 
> P.S: Bon Alèm, moi je propose, on prend 5-6 jours de tranquille, histoire de trouver un scénario sans accrocs de domination de la planète, et après l'apéro, on s'y met



tu n'auras même pas le temps de prendre ta semaine de vacance puisque je déclare la guerre au marmottes. J'ai l'intention de prendre le ciontrôle de votre pays


----------



## nato kino (9 Avril 2004)

En Stylandie, on a toujours pas d'automobile, mais on sait comment recycler les aéronefs !!


----------



## WebOliver (9 Avril 2004)

_Chères Macgenerationneuses, chers MacGenerationneurs,

En ce jour de gloire où nous avons pu assister à la glorieuse évasion de notre second, Popol, je vous informe que le 01 Style n'est plus et a vécu. Il s'appellera désormais et à jamais le Royaume de la WebOlivie. Le port du bonnet intermittent y est obligatoire, ainsi que les lunettes jaunes. Le gilet est facultatif, mais néanmoins recommandé. Le salut se fera bien sûr avec la conjugaison d'une bouche en cul de poule et du signe de la victoire.

Nous devons encore apporter quelques retouches à notre gouvernement. Nous y travaillons ardemment moi-même et mon bras droit, le toujours très fidèle et alerte Popol. Un hymne doit d'ailleurs être créé. Je cède la gouvernance du Royaume à Popol pour quelques jours, votre altesse ayant décider d'aller se ressourcer aux pays des volcans verts.

Chères amies, chers amis. En vous remerciant de votre fidelité. Et que vive la WebOlivie._


----------



## Foguenne (9 Avril 2004)

Premier et dernier reportage choc de MacgéNews sur le conflit Styliste-Weboliviste. 

MacgéNews n'a pas survécu, les rentrées publicitaires n'étaient pas suffisantes, la vérité fait-elle peur?


----------



## sonnyboy (9 Avril 2004)

ça y est ils sont calmés ?


----------



## Bilbo (9 Avril 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> les rentrées publicitaires n'étaient pas suffisantes


Tu n'as sans doute pas tapé aux bonnes portes.








À+


----------



## Foguenne (9 Avril 2004)

Bilbo a dit:
			
		

> Tu n'as sans doute pas tapé aux bonnes portes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...














 Bonne idée, je les contactes.


----------



## WebOliver (16 Avril 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Bonne idée, je les contactes.



Alors ça donne quoi?


----------



## Foguenne (16 Avril 2004)

Rien pour le moment.
Ô Ovo, donne moi la force.


----------



## WebOliver (17 Avril 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Rien pour le moment.
> Ô Ovo, donne moi la force.


----------



## Macthieu (17 Avril 2004)

vous avez besoin d'aide???


----------



## nato kino (17 Avril 2004)

Macthieu a dit:
			
		

> vous avez besoin d'aide???



Non non, tu peux continuer à jouer sur ton Atari...


----------



## Macthieu (17 Avril 2004)

je n'ai plus d'atari 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




alors pour jouer dessus ça sera pour une prochaine fois

je vais en rêver cette nuit


----------



## nato kino (17 Avril 2004)

Macthieu a dit:
			
		

> je n'ai plus d'atari
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Change ta signature avant que je te dénonce au service des fraudes, margoulin !!


----------



## Macthieu (17 Avril 2004)

tu n'oserais même pas


----------

